# DNA Genetics-Cinderella 99



## mattso101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cinderella 99. although not the origanal from brothers Grimm I am sure its a reworked a little by they guys at DNA. its garenteed an F1. I got these Seeds at Sacred seed shop in Toronto. I am really glad I am back growing! the closet is back in action. Got 12 seeds in the pack. I droped one while getting them out to germ. Looked everywere beans bounce preety good I guess. So 10 out of 11 have germenated and have been put into peat pellets. I tossed the no germented one in for good luck.

Space. Closet 9 square feet
LIghts. 6 3 foot HO t5s and 150 watt hps
Vent. 120 cfm bathroom exhust fan venting outside
Nutients. Botanicare Pure blend pro and Atami B'cuss rott stim and bloom stim
Medium. 50% cannacoco 50% Perlite


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey man...this will be interesting....i have C99 on my top ten list to seek more information about and consider for future grows! thanks for this and I look forward to your progress.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man...this will be interesting....i have C99 on my top ten list to seek more information about and consider for future grows! thanks for this and I look forward to your progress.


 
I got interested in this strain after reading the artical in november 2007 High Times good artical with lots of pics. I went to sacred seeds for my next grow and the guy said he has these seed I had to buy them $120 CAD. 
I know the guys a DNA Genetics know what their doing I have smoked a number of there strain and ALL I would say are some of the best smoke I have ever had. so I sure that thier C99 will be just as good as th origanal if not better

After starting this thred I went and checked on them and bang, the birthing begins. its be a short labor so far only 3 days from germing. I guess you can call this the "crowning" Haha






Wider shot with my sick Orchids. Been nursing them back to Heath since I set up my space again. Nearly died after lack of water while I was away over the holidays and lack of light during the dreary winter months







oh yeah, I really love pictures


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

cool.....yea I remember your posts about your trip and stuff. I expect that this will be a most interesting grow.....thanks again!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to see you are back at it. Crowning, now that is some funny shit, my girl and I are due April 6th with Santana Hearns, going to the doctor today as a matter of fact. I hope our labor is as painless!!

Farm Hard


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Glad to see you are back at it. Crowning, now that is some funny shit, my girl and I are due April 6th with Santana Hearns, going to the doctor today as a matter of fact. I hope our labor is as painless!!
> 
> Farm Hard


 Congarts Rocky!! I am sure labor wont be painless, But best of luck with everything!!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 18, 2008)

*DAY 3*
All is well with these little sprouts. I do cave a couple retards though. we will se what happens to them. The roots are already coming through the bottems of the jiffy pots I will through them in some bigger pot tommarow


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 18, 2008)

Jesus bro. 3 days in and those things have exploded. Good thing is, your grow should finish around the same time as mine!

This is on my to-do list for new strains. You're from Toronto and not located far from me, so I will definitely be in this thread until you complete your grow. Looks good.

My only suggestion is the plants look like they are stretching a lot, and in a closet space I'm not sure if thats what you want? Who knows. 

Subscribed.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 19, 2008)

Tell me you are joking? 3 Freakin days???

That's amazing, brother, good job.

Farm Hard


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Day 8*

Things moving along very nicley. These little babies have some Vigor. nice fast growth for a seedling. I transplanted into 4 inch pot cause the roots were busting out of the peat pellets like crazy. One of the the retarted seedlings just shriveled up anf died. (No Idea). The other one is growing a little slower. 

So now ther is 9 all doing well. Once they show preflowers I will root out the males and start cloneing like crazy!! I will be growing the clones 12-24 inches high them doing a nice geurella grow outside.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

These are possibly one of the fastest growing strains I've ever seen.

Looks good, and you're from Toronto. All happy times from me, I'll def. keep my eye out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 22, 2008)

excellent update...thanks for those pics......all going along pretty good (and fast)....good luck!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Day 11*

Still growing nice and fast!. I gave them 1/4 streanth B'cuZZ Root Stimulant, Next watering I will be giving them 1/2 streangth root stim and 1/4 stregnth Pure Blend Pro growth nutes.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't believe how big some of these are.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 25, 2008)

day 11...looks GR8....great update....nice pics! thanks!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 25, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> day 11...looks GR8....great update....nice pics! thanks!


Thanks man! Just wait I take mad pics! I will not dissapoint!




titleistbudz said:


> I can't believe how big some of these are.


Trust me I am vey happy with the growth rate aswell!. And think I only have them under 6 T5s right now. once they get bigger I will put on my 150wattHPS.


----------



## drew420man (Jan 25, 2008)

dude im jelous. i want that cinderella son


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Im sorry I missed the start of this thread....Pulling up a chair now to observe.*

*Good work so far. *


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 25, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Im sorry I missed the start of this thread....Pulling up a chair now to observe.*
> 
> *Good work so far. *


You havent missed much man, kick back and enjoy the show!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm probably going to pick up some of these seeds.

I plan on starting a nice seed collection, and thanks to what I've already seen, these are on the list.

I can't wait to see this finish out .


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 26, 2008)

I fed them today 3/4 strenght root stimulant and 1/4 stregent pureblend pro growth nutes. I will post pics in a couple days when there is more growth.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Day 16*
My garden is in a great state of affairs if you ask me
Just watered/fed today 1/4 strenght Pure blend full strength root stim. couple drops of superthrive per gallon and a few drops of liquid kelp extract per gallon. I am noticing some are darker green than othere looks like a Pheno diff. I should get two main phenos with this strain Indica/sativa. I will let you guy try to see the diff.

Full garden shot






The little ones






The retard. Look at this little shit head. It doest even have any new growth in the middle. I want to euthanize!! Want do you guys think To kill? or not to Kill?






My sick Orchid. is not so sick. I brought her back to life! She is even getting a new leaf! Happy days


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 29, 2008)

looking good matts !!!!!!

just becareful if those house plants have been outside. you maybe introducing something you dont want in you grow room.........*BUGS !!!!!*

*NICE CHOICE OF SEEDS......*


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 29, 2008)

all my house plants have been inside for 2 years now. I have never seen any bugs on them ever. I keep close tabs on them


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Day 21*

I doubled the Nutrients, Half strenght Pureblend. As you can see they got a little N deficient and started to yellow a bit. I just think they are heavey eaters. I will give them some full strength nutes next time. I even notice a differnce today after fedding them yesterday, they got a little greener. Any time now and they will explode in growth


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 2, 2008)

looking good to me, and it does look like it's time for full strength.

imo, keep the weirdo if you have room


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Your the best KP thanks for the input. I will keep the wierdo for a while. its really wierd finally getting new growth on it......One wierd leaf. what a loser


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 2, 2008)

Those things are animals.

I would say they need to be transplanted, as they are already very large!! When do you plan on doing it?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Those things are animals.
> 
> I would say they need to be transplanted, as they are already very large!! When do you plan on doing it?


Nah they will be fine for a whie for sure. I really hope to se pre flowers so I get rid of the males befor transplanting


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 5, 2008)

Just came across this thread. Good going so far man- keep the journal updated.. I`ll be checking back to see how this goes. Good luck


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Day 25*

*So last feeding I gave them full streangth growth nutes and a tsp of kelp extract/gallon. They perked up and started growing like weeds nice and green . So I solved the slight N def. I will water/feed again today ounce they dry out a bit more.*
*




*
*




*


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 6, 2008)

Appears you just went through the same issue I did (lack of nitrogen).
Your girls are sucking that soil dry!

Keep on trucking man, I love these plants.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Appears you just went through the same issue I did (lack of nitrogen).
> Your girls are sucking that soil dry!
> 
> Keep on trucking man, I love these plants.


Thanks Man. I have found the biggest newb mistake is lack of Gowth nutes early on. When doing my first grow I was so paro about over feeding because of everything I read. I ended up starving the plants. 
Since I am growing in coco (soiless mix) there is no nutrients in it so the plants need food at about week one of seedling stage.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

I Watered/ fed again today with full streangth Pure Blend at 1 ounce per gallon.
room temps: low at night is 70 degrees. high temps lights on 75-80 degrees
PH- I always water with treated tap water PHed at 6.5


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 6, 2008)

lookin good ill watch


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Your not going to belive me. But its the truth, I wouldt lie to RIU. I see preflowers!! Male ones But I see them. One plant is showing male preflowere and I think there is another boy on his way. I didnt belive it my self so I busted out the magnifying glass and I am sure its a male ball sac. I have tried to get pics but its pretty hard even with the Macro flower setting. I will continue to try taking pics. I will post soon


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Day 26
Ok here are pics of 24 hours of growth. going nice eh?? Included are the pics of the male he is showing preflowers today and I am pretty sure there is another coming He is showing on his fourth internode and is 5 internods tall. I have read this strain is fast to show, but I didnt think this fast. The proof is in the pudding

*Temps* Low 70 celcius high 85 celcius
*PH *6.5
*watering schedual* every third day with one ounce of pureblend per gallon
The pace is picking up!!!!






The fast showing boy!! I bet this would be an ideal breeding boy................






The balls on him


----------



## subcool (Feb 7, 2008)

the earliest males to show sex get tossed..no ifs and s or buts. dominant males are useless for drug (misuse of this rule has caused more hermie strains than the world deserves)cannabis.

Dominant males will induce ploidy shift after a number of generations causing many hermaphrodites. Hermaphrodism is a dominant trait in cannabis. you might be able to cover it up in an f1 through hybrid vigor, but subsequent generations will really tell you what the breeder was up to.

in the wild, the early males always win the breeding contest. without proper selection according to RC Clarke, these early males cause "acclimitization" of the variety. and a decrease in drug quality. this is the "dominant" state of cannabis. if it were otherwise, why would we need breeders? all you would have to do is let the plants do there own thing and they would become more potent over time, but they don't. the only way drug varieites ever get better is through human intervention in the natural order.

So You never choose early sexing males unless you want Hemp!


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey thsnks subcool. I really dont know what I am talking about when it comes to breeding but what you said really makes sence. I was not planing on breeding anyways. But its good to know thanks.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 8, 2008)

I transplanted to day in to 6 inch pots to let them spred thier roots a bit more. I will keep them in these till they all show sex. 

I squeez the pot a bit to losen the roots. Then give it a good tap on the bottem and turn it upsidedown to releas it form the pt







I push the pot into the Coco to make a new space for the root ball.























All done






The boys. I havent killed them yet. will soon though. I am going to keep them in the 4inch pots


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 8, 2008)

I let up on the growth nutes a bit about 3/4 an ounce per gallon.
Root stim 1 tsp per gallon
Vitamin B1 1/2tsp per gallon
Kelp extract 1/2 tsp per gallon


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome man. Really weird that its showing preflowers so soon!! This C99 looks like a beast. I can't wait until your finished.

I should add, based on your soiless mix information, I will be switching to it for my next grow. I like being able to dial in the nutrients 100%.

Take care bro.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 8, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Awesome man. Really weird that its showing preflowers so soon!! This C99 looks like a beast. I can't wait until your finished.
> 
> I should add, based on your soiless mix information, I will be switching to it for my next grow. I like being able to dial in the nutrients 100%.
> 
> Take care bro.


Go Coco man! its so easy! a little pricey for the prime coco but its well worth it. I use Canna Coco and perlite you can really get the nutes bang on


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Go Coco man! its so easy! a little pricey for the prime coco but its well worth it. I use Canna Coco and perlite you can really get the nutes bang on


Sounds good.. Price is not an object for my babies .


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 8, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Sounds good.. Price is not an object for my babies .


I so agree with you!


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 8, 2008)

lokks good is that a hps flood light


----------



## vertise (Feb 8, 2008)

they look pertty


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Day 28.*
I recounted the days from the beging and its only day 28 since sprout. Anyways
I have fedd once since the last update and twice now after transplanting. Last feeding I gave them 1 ounce of BureBlend growth Nutes per gallon also a tsp of super thrive and 1 tsp of Bloom Stimulat per gallon. I make up two gallons of nutes salution and water all my plants with it ( house plants too)

I have also dicoverd another male.... 80% sure anyway give it a couple more days and I will be positive. so that 3 males so far. I hope no more I need a lot of clones





















THe wirdo is growing...........


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 12, 2008)

Those look awesome man... They are a fast growing / strong growing strain it appears.

The weirdo is definately WEIRD haha.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice grow man. I could look back but I take it you are flowering? My males showed pretty quick, females are taking/took a little longer to show. Lol treat your "weirdo" right. I had one that looked somewhat like that... leaves all twisted and growing crazy.. I referred to it as the "Big Retard" because its stem was fat but its leaves were fucked up. The "Big Retard" ended up being my biggest plant by FAR... and also my first female to show. Hope you get some better luck with a few females. Other than that your plants are looking great man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 12, 2008)

No I am still vegging 18/6. These are preflowers showing. I am guessing the rest will show in about two weeks


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> No I am still vegging 18/6. These are preflowers showing. I am guessing the rest will show in about two weeks


Well shit then, can't argue with that. It does seem odd that they are showing so early. I have heard of them showing later in the grow once they are more mature but then again I haven't checked into the effects of 18/6 light cycle much either. Well you got my attention so keep up the good work and grow some monsters. Looks like your on the right track.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 12, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Well shit then, can't argue with that. It does seem odd that they are showing so early. I have heard of them showing later in the grow once they are more mature but then again I haven't checked into the effects of 18/6 light cycle much either. Well you got my attention so keep up the good work and grow some monsters. Looks like your on the right track.


Pretty much all plants will show preflowers from 4-6 weeks into veg starge. I have never had any show this early closer to six weeks. I will be cloning then growing mosters outside. one I gott all the clones I need I will throw the moms in flower. hang aroung it will be nice


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Day 31*
I killed two males the other day and have discoverd another yesterday. So out of 8 " Healthy plants i have 3 males so far. There is also another plant looking suspect. It's begining to piss me off seeing all these balls.
I have been watering/feeding them every 3rd day now.
I have started boosting the growth nutes a bit to see how the respond
2 1/4 ounses of pure blend to 2 gallons of water. I also added 2 tsp of kelp extract to the mix. I feed each plant about one liter of this soultion every third day when the plants dry out


























*Short little male*






*Wierdo growing normal looking leaves*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn Mattso, you are a FARMER!

I can't believe the growth on these babys you are 'in tune' for sure. I thought the Satori was aggressive growing.

Good job man


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 16, 2008)

excellent work Mattso.....those be looking very very nice! thanks for the update!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn thoes are looking good, i tried some Cinderella 99 at the cannabis shop here where i live, good shit homie


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I had to water and feed them again today since they were totally dried out. Its been a little warm (85-90 degrees) in my closet past couple days since the heat in my building has been cranked up cause of the cold weather. This caused them to dry out a day quicker than usual. So I fed them with just under 2 ounses of Pureblend to 2 gallons of water. I also added table spoon of fruit bat guano. lets see how they eat that up. 
I also transplanted the Wierdo into a six inch pot. I wonder what that plant will produce.

Last post I mentioned that there is a "suspect" plant showing me somthing, its still a little early but I thinks its female preflowers. I am gonna give it a couple more day and I will be sure. its one of the largests plant 7-8 internodes high.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Mattso. I had one of my females start preflower one week before I set my lights back.*

*Lacy*


mattso101 said:


> No I am still vegging 18/6. These are preflowers showing. I am guessing the rest will show in about two weeks


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wow Mattso. They look fabulous. What an excellent job. *
*You know I believe there are people that grow plants and there are people who truly have a green thumb. Its like a gift. I wonderful repore with your plants and you defintely have it cause those plants are happy healthy ones.*

*GREAT WORK MATTSO!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Lacy*

*A fellow Ontarian even. BONUS!*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Flawless Mattso...I wan't to thank you for taking care of those 
girls. I'll be around for the show...


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Jonny and lacy. These babies are a dream to grow!


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking great Matt, your C99 looks very different from the Pheno that I picked up awhile back....Can't wait to see them in a few weeks...Keep it up man, looking great! LOL, I just remembered what we used to call the C99 that I had my hands on...Red Beard...I would say that 80% of each nug was red hairs....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*That interesting. *
*So how do you know it is the same as Cinderella 99?*


*Lacy*


daddychrisg said:


> Looking great Matt, your C99 looks very different from the Pheno that I picked up awhile back....Can't wait to see them in a few weeks...Keep it up man, looking great! LOL, I just remembered what we used to call the C99 that I had my hands on...Red Beard...I would say that 80% of each nug was red hairs....


----------



## thelittlevan (Feb 17, 2008)

im likin what i see. there's still hope for the retard!!!! (funny if it turns out to be the best and only female lol)


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just like that. I Check out the plantsthis morning and bang! Two are showing female preflowers!! Yeah! I will now wait till the rest show, then put them into 3 gal pots to get bigger while a take a bunch of clones.


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 17, 2008)

nice dude, good looking grow.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 35.*
Good news! ALL five plants are showing female preflowers. Happy happy joy joy!!
I have to feed and water them every other day now!! They are eating up all the food. I watered yesterday with 1 ounce per gal of Pureblend. and I will have to water tommarow for sure. I will be transplanting into 3gal pots somtime this week. I just need to go down to Toronto Hemp Company (THC) for more Coco and perlite
The line up 




















Look at little wierdo grow fast now


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 19, 2008)

lookin good man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 19, 2008)

mighty might fine looking garden! excellent work. thinking about what DC said earlier there, I can't wait to see how these mature......thanks!


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Day 36*
*Watered/fed today 1 ounce of pureblend per gallon. I also topped all 5 plants last night. I did this to keep them a little shorter and also to get as many cloning sites as possible. I still need to pick up more Coco and perlite for the upcoming transplant. Been way too busy with school the past week. Fuckin Mid-terms!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

awsome plants very nice. how long have you been growing? looks like you know your shit.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome plants very nice. how long have you been growing? looks like you know your shit.


Thanks. I started last year believe it or not. my 1st try sucked ass. round two went great!!I harvested a quarter pound out of 9 square feet. this is round three now. I only have RIU to thank. Also growing in Coco coir makes it really fuckin easy! try it everyone!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

im also on my 3 grow started in november thinking let me give it a try and it turned out ok got some big buds then my 2 grow looked a lot better then my first and they turned out to be males so here i am now lol. im glad you stopped buy and told me about this journal its a really nice grow you have going for yourself good luck ill be checking it daily.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I will be checking your aswell! best of luck to you bwinn.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

are you gonna breed any of your plants?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

No, I'm not on that level yet. plus I don have the space for that. I will be cloning though


----------



## zedragon (Feb 20, 2008)

_Mattso i am very impressed with your growing skills!
them C99`s are looking amazing, am rooting for the weirdo to come thorgh for you mate.

happy growing and hugh yields. _


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey mattso...thanks for dropping by my journal and the insight....always appreciated. As I said earlier, your plants be looking mighty fine.....picture perfect! cheers!


----------



## thelittlevan (Feb 20, 2008)

@tahoe ... i must say ur avatar is pretty hot ^^ who is that.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

Mattso you're my hero. Those are some mean little bushes bro. I love those C99 genetics. Have you smoked it before? Im curious to know how it is!!

It's expensive as shit, good thing you're only approx 3 hours from me . hahaha

You sold me on COCO, will be my next grow medium

Will be watching bro, hope you did well on the midterms.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Tahoe and Zdragon. Oh yeah Sublime, thank you too for the shity grammer, it made me laugh

Day 37
I watered this moring with half strength Nutes. I did this cause the leaves a getting a little dark and they are over eating a bit. No signs of any burn but I want tostopp it before it starts


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Mattso you're my hero. Those are some mean little bushes bro. I love those C99 genetics. Have you smoked it before? Im curious to know how it is!!
> 
> It's expensive as shit, good thing you're only approx 3 hours from me . hahaha
> 
> ...


Never smoked it but have herd fantastic things about this strain. Apparently its a very stong Sativa like plant that reeks of tropical fruits and pinapples. THey stink already. more skunky though than anything.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

whats up mattso101 how are the plants doing today?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Since you asked..............


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess there was more nute build up than I thought. On of my ladies over ate and she is displaying some necrotic spots due to too much nitrogen. There is only one pant effected by it and its just on a couple leaves so I am not too concerned. I will flush next watering though with a mild nute soulution then get them back on a good feeding schedual.

Other than that everything is fine. they are still growing nicely and ounce they get settled in bigger pots I will start cloning











*Two Phenos are showing Sativa Pheno and a Indica Pheno. I have 3 Sativa Phenos and 2 Indica Phenos*











*The burn action*





*And The wierdo*


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

i think there gonna be ok lol. still looks good mattso101 nice and green.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

whats up mattso101 did you fix the nutrient problem? hope all is well good growing.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes I fixed the nute problem! I flushed them today with plain water. The water running out of the bottem of the pot was the color of pee. I flushed till it was clear. This should fix all. I also transplanted today into 3 gal pots and fed a little with a mild nute soulution containing 1/4 strength Growth nutes (1/2 ounce per gallon) and full strength Root stim (1tsp per gallon).

*Finally got my ass down to the hydro shop. Canna coco and perlite*






*Mix it up real good! I made a hell of a mess. *












*Nice roots eh!*












*The topping went well! I should get 4 tops outta each one of these ladies*


----------



## tech209 (Feb 22, 2008)

lookin great man nice color on them


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

sounds good mattso101. like everyone else been saying really nice color to them. good thing you took care of that problem fast.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 22, 2008)

They are going to explode after the transplant.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 22, 2008)

see im just using this "potting" soil and im not getting good results. i should switch to this medium stuff and some perlite. how much does this stuff cost?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Coco coir is a great medium! I mix it 50% perlite 50% Coco. feed with pureblend you cant go wrong. its not cheap though. That bag was about 30 bucks. I say its worth every penny


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Very nice grow mattso. Sorry. You do have all the info right there on the front page.*
*You started them off in those little peat moss thingys. my hubby bought some of those for me but I didn't know you kept the mesh on. I took all of that off and wondering why they fell apart on me. *

*I have read others using cocoa beans also. Thats very interesting.*

*I'll keep posted here*

*Thanks*
*Lacy*


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very nice grow mattso. Sorry. You do have all the info right there on the front page.*
> *You started them off in those little peat moss thingys. my hubby bought some of those for me but I didn't know you kept the mesh on. I took all of that off and wondering why they fell apart on me. *
> 
> *I have read others using cocoa beans also. Thats very interesting.*
> ...


Oh yeah keep the mesh on the roots grow right through. Its not cocoa beens. Its Coconut fiber. works soo well. there is a really good video on you tube about Canna Coco. I will try to find it for you.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, nice grow, i like how you kept the "weirdo" and its looking gr8 now!! I too wanna know more about the coco fiber and did you mix it or did you leave it on the outside of the soil?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is the link of the Coco video. skip through till you get to the Coco parts
YouTube - CANNA COCO - Welcome to the next level. Part 1 of 3


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

use 50% Canna Coco and 50% perlite thats it! no soil


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, i have to try this when i transplant, thanks for info...

Nice grow!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 23, 2008)

Greetings & Salutations !!

Great Grow

Super pictures


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Thats mattso. Oh cocoa fiber. Cool. I kinda thought cocoa beans would be little trying to grow in small little pebbles. thanks for clearing that up. *
*Unforunately I am on dial up so I probably won't be able to watch it be I'm try.*

*I suppose you pay more for good genetics and then once you have them you do what you are doing and clone them.*
*Maybe I'll try that for a couple of my grows but that would get real expensive for the size pots I use but a great idea to keep the good mothers going.*

*Thanks for the tip matt.*

*Canadians Rock!!!!!!!*

*Lacy*


mattso101 said:


> Here is the link of the Coco video. skip through till you get to the Coco parts
> YouTube - CANNA COCO - Welcome to the next level. Part 1 of 3


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Day 42*

*They are now settling to thier new pots and doing well. I will begin cutting clones in about a week or so. They have all responded well to the topping I did a week ago.
*
*I fed/watered them ounce since the transplant. Gave them 1/2 strength pureblend. *
*




*
*




*
*




*

*My 3 Sativa Phenotypes*
*




*


*My two Indica phenotypes*
*




*

*




*

*Results from topping*
*




*
*





*


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

great lookin plants matt...............


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_hey mattso, every time you put up new pics am in ore of there beauty.
the coco really put you in control. very nice mate_


----------



## joesalamon (Feb 26, 2008)

haha just read the whole grow up to here, looks great interested in staying for the rest... also i might have just missed it but did you show pics of your grow area? woudl be interested in seeing that, unless i was a idiot and just overlooked it


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 26, 2008)

*My grow area:*
*Is a 3x3x5 Hall closet in my 600 square foot 4 story 1 bed room apartment*
















*I use a 120cfm bathroom fan from homedepot. I vent hot air into the wall cavity*






*My grow closet backs on to my bathroom. I cut a hole above my shower and used steel corering for roofing. I painted it the same color as my walls*







*Hey Look! prexcisting bathroom exhust fan venting outside. I then cut another hole in that box holding the fan and attached the coring to that. I then sealed it with cocking*


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice man. plants look awsome good job


----------



## joesalamon (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures of your closet. It looks great... I really like how you have it venting through the bathroom, some great work constructing that there 

I look forward to see how those colas turn out and how much you get per plant...

I dont got the quality of your plants, but I did just get some White Rhino that I cant wait to start growing


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

nice nice nice... flowering soon?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 26, 2008)

taking clones in a week or so. then flowering. max two weeks. after I cut and bend them.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 26, 2008)

Niiiiice looking girls!!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 26, 2008)

Subscribed...I'm a big fan.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking good bro. Your stems are so much thicker then mine. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Day 44*
Watered/fed today 3/4 strength Pure blend. I had to top two of the sativa Phenos cause they are getting tall. I want to keep them all about the same hight if at all possible. 
They smell soo good while I had them out for watering and photos. They smell Kinda skunky but also very sweet and sour. Its makes my mouth water. 

I really really would love to flower right now but I need some $$ to pick up a couple T5s to clone/veg under. I bought this cart/plant stand that I am going to use to root my cuttings. I just need some lights to throw underneath. I hope by the end of the week I have it all setup.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

looking good no its looking awsome mattso101. i love the shoe in the pic lol.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

Those girls are comming along GR8!! The smallest one of the bunch is sooooo bushy.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Those girls are comming along GR8!! The smallest one of the bunch is sooooo bushy.


Thanks man. The smallest ones are The Indica phenos and are 11 inches and 13 inches tall. The tall girls are the sativa phenos and the tallest one is 18 inches tall!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

Yummy!!!!!


----------



## abso1utepain (Feb 28, 2008)

nice phone, i got the same one  awesome plants, keep it up!


----------



## rezo (Feb 29, 2008)

those plants look great like a mini alpine forest. good job


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 29, 2008)

abso1utepain said:


> nice phone, i got the same one  awesome plants, keep it up!


its a shity phone keeps fucking up!



rezo said:


> those plants look great like a mini alpine forest. good job


Thanks rezo! they are pretty arnt they?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Day 45*

*I did some rearranging today, spread things out a bit. I also started tieing down one of the tall sativa phenos. shes getting tall!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

nice pic's. those plants are gonna be big how tall are they now. good job mattso101


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 29, 2008)

12- 18 inches tall. theres going to be some training going on


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 29, 2008)

I will most likely, get my lights and put them into flower tomorrow. I cant wait!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

awsome mattso101 its gonna be cool. good luck


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

Just read, lookin very promising.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Day 46*

*I got all my cloning stuff. and took 30 clones from my 5 plants. Fuck I hope they root! This is my first time taking clones, I read all I could and talked to people with experince, I bought all top notch stuff so I hope it works. *

*Fed/watered today Full streangth Pure blend growth. and 1 tsp per gall atami bloom stimulat. I also added a 1 tbls of kelp extract to help with the stess of taking cuttings.*

*I also flipped the timer to 12/12 so the fun begins. T minus 50 days or so. HeHeHe. im getting excited!!*
*




*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

mattso i have always kept an eye on your grows and i like the way you quietly go about your work. seems like you are a chill cat with no ego, who just puts out great grows and buds without seeking out tons of attention.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> mattso i have always kept an eye on your grows and i like the way you quietly go about your work. seems like you are a chill cat with no ego, who just puts out great grows and buds without seeking out tons of attention.


Thanks Masta, Theres no need for ego's on the internet. I am def a chill guy, I just want to grow some weed. I like the idea of documenting it and sharing my lerning experience with others thats it! happy growing


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like you dont need much help in here at all..

great job man...they look good.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> looks like you dont need much help in here at all..
> 
> great job man...they look good.


Thank you cali, Friends are always nice though!


----------



## zedragon (Mar 1, 2008)

_hey mattso, there looking fantastic! cant wait to see what happens during 12/12.
nice grow!_


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

just figured i'd chime in and say they are looking very nice since i see you on here all the tie but we've never spoken lol..good job bro


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 2, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _hey mattso, there looking fantastic! cant wait to see what happens during 12/12._
> _nice grow!_


Oh man me either! they are going to be beutiful



jbreeze said:


> just figured i'd chime in and say they are looking very nice since i see you on here all the tie but we've never spoken lol..good job bro


Thanks Jbreeze stay tuned! it shall be fun!

</IMG>


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfect little plants man and Im positive your clones will root well. Can't wait to see the 12/12 changes~!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

how are things going mattso101


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Flower Day 4*

*Growing nice and big. the clones are fine aswell nice and perky! I have fed them teice since my last post. The first feeding was full streangth growth Pureblend and full streangth Atami Bcuzz bloom stimulant. The second feeding I gave them was today 3/4 growth and 1/4 streangth bloom pureblend pro. aswell as full streangth bloom stim.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome pics really awsome plants i dont know what else to say AWSOME JOB


----------



## edux10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hot damn. Looking way good. What type of camera are you using to get those good close ups?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 4, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Hot damn. Looking way good. What type of camera are you using to get those good close ups?


Thanks dude! Its just a 4 mega pixal cannon powershot. I couldent find my 9 mega pxal fuji. that thing takes sweet close ups just wait!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*I have a cannon powershot and I love it. I dropped and broke my other so hubby bought me a new one.*

*Looking sweet matt.*


mattso101 said:


> Thanks dude! Its just a 4 mega pixal cannon powershot. I couldent find my 9 mega pxal fuji. that thing takes sweet close ups just wait!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Flower Day 6*
*I have had to move the lights up twice this week! I have been cutting back on the growth nutes and feeding them some bloom nute aswell. 1/2 streangth growth 1/4 bloom nutes and full streangth bloom stimulat. I water/feed them every 3rd day. THere are tin trichs all over the leaves and they are getting even more shiny.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

awsome plants, pics i wish i had that much room lol. good job


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin very green... amazingly healthy... great job!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

What the fuck am I talking about, a light mover! yep you got it folks. I placed my 150HPS on top of my ocilating tower fan. It Ghetto as hell but it works reall well. I re-enforced it with som velcor tape ontop of the fan and underneath the light so it stays put heres a vid. I know LumberjackIan loves this shit.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/mattso101/cindy99113.flv">


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

wow they look great and that looks like how i would rig a light mover. looks like it would work well.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

thats pretty smart mattso101.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 7, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I placed my 150HPS on top of my ocilating tower fan. It Ghetto as hell but it works reall well. I re-enforced it with som velcor tape ontop of the fan and underneath the light so it stays put heres a vid. I know LumberjackIan loves this shit.


=]
you know me well

i love the velco addition this time around... SMART!=]


so you must be constantly rotating your plants for even coverage... more work... but you do what ya gots to, right? =]


good growing friend, keep it up


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> =]
> you know me well
> 
> i love the velco addition this time around... SMART!=]
> ...


I Rotate every time I water. its really not a big deal. they are getting a fair amount of light from the 240watts of t5's above them.


----------



## princeofgrinch7414 (Mar 7, 2008)

so are u flowering them yet


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

princeofgrinch7414 said:


> so are u flowering them yet


Yes, it is day 6 of flower. only about 46 days to go! wow it dosent seem that long at all


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Hiya Matt,*
* Yes I do the same each time I water and rotate my plants for more even coverage. It does make a difference. I did the same with my outdoor plants.*

*Nice grow Matt. I woud love to try some of that cinderella 99. I ve heard positive remarks about it. *58]I Rotate every time I water. its really not a big deal. they are getting a fair amount of light from the 240watts of t5's above them.[/quote]


----------



## Techna (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, great grow man, they look awsome, super healthy and super big, i saw your other journal too, what was the final weight? 8 oz? these look amazing, i will be watching!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 8, 2008)

no final weight was 4 ounces


----------



## Techna (Mar 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> no final weight was 4 ounces


 wow looked like more.. still respectable though... those were huge buds... looked great, im on my first grow so im still new to most of this.. cant wait to see these there going to look so good!


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking awesome mattso.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

hows things going mattso101? not long now before some bud starts forming.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Flower Day 10*

*They have been growing about 1-2 cm a day. the sativa phenos are a little taller but not too bad at all. I have been backing of the growth nute quite a bit in the past week but they are still burning a little from too much Nitrogen. The dont seem too like much N during flower. So I flushed them out yesterday wil plain water and I will start feeding just bloom nutes from now on.*

*You think I got enough flower tops? they are all about even*
*




*

*almost up to the doorknob*


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey mattso....excellent work, great colour, and just a really healthy looking garden. thanks for the updates, and keep up the great work!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2008)

beautiful garden and healthy big plants.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice mattso101 looking awsome


----------



## Techna (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow man they look just amazing....how tall were they before you starter flowering? there little giants now, i love the color. so green!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

I put them into flower at 12-17 inches tall. The stretch is not too bad. I am surprized in tha sativa pheno I thought they would overtake everything. but its ok!


----------



## Techna (Mar 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I put them into flower at 12-17 inches tall. The stretch is not too bad. I am surprized in tha sativa pheno I thought they would overtake everything. but its ok!


GREAT, thats what im looking to start flowering at aswell. did you trip all the lower fan leaves and when did you do it?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

I took off all the lower branches and leaves from the 5-6 lowest nodes. I did most of this not even a week befor I flowered. I did this to take my clones but mainly open up the bottems for airflow and to concentrate top growth of buds. At one week of flower I took of a few more branches. and at two week of flower if there aer anymore branches not getting light I will remove those aswell. I will have all my flower tops at reativly the same same hight and lost of airflow underneath the canopy. SCROG without the screen.


----------



## Techna (Mar 11, 2008)

how did you to this? the same as cloning? razor 45 degree angle? or just clip them?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just clipped them off man. The reason for the 45 degree angle is the clone will have a greater surface area to produce roots thats all. THe reason I clip of the braanches in intervles is to reduse stress on the plant and I can reall determin wich branches will recive light


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Just clipped them off man. The reason for the 45 degree angle is the clone will have a greater surface area to produce roots thats all. THe reason I clip of the braanches in intervles is to reduse stress on the plant and I can reall determin wich branches will recive light


i still havent cut clones yet but now have a better understanding on how to thanks mattso101 for the info


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Flower day 11*
*They are changing so much by the day I love this part of growing!! But really they are taking over my closet, its great!. I still have at least two more feet of head space so I will be fine, the stretch is slowing down a bit. I fed them today !/2 streangth Pureblend pro Bloom formula full streangth Bcuzz bloom stimulant and a 1 TBLS of mollasses for good luck!*
















*I havent said anything about my clones at all. I now have about 25 C99 clones rooting. THis was easy as pie. it was also my very first attemt at cloning!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

awsome pic's mattso101. there so green and healthy and its really starting to get some hairs very nice.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

yes they are beautiful.


----------



## Techna (Mar 12, 2008)

looks great man


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

i hope my first time cloning goes that well lol.


----------



## lJamiel (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, so jealous! I know who I'm looking for at the march, I need to see some c99 .

I agree, coco is the way to go. 


And since i've finally got around to subscribing to this thread I can follow every time you update with pics!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

cool pic's mattso101. your right about the plants changing every day just look at yours lol very nice grow picture perfect. if marijuana ever becomes legal some day we need to start a company lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

whats up mattso101 hows things going?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 14, 2008)

They just went to sleep. good night. more tomorrow


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

looks awsome. buds forming nice hows the smell?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Not too strong yet, but getting there. give them another week and they will reek!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

cool cant wate to see the harvest of those girls.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW all i can say is those are some of the most healthiest plants i have seen in awhile on here. Your the Fucking Man


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

*awesome looking plants matt...I like what you did with your closet...*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice looking plants Matt! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

whats up mattso101? hows things going today


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

*2 week flower today!*

*I watered anf fed yesterday plain water with just a bit of bloom stim. I gave them a heavy feeding last time. I I will go light again next feeding aswell. I have 13 clones fully rooted and transplanted into 4 inch pots. they other are rooting but slower. Those clones will be going off to my bothers place for veg then put outdoors in may up north. I have done some very minor tieing mostly just pulling some branches closer together*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

those are budding nicely mattso101 good gene's and skills for shore. pic perfect i bet in real life they look even better


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah the pics dont show full detail as you know. All leaves sparkle with tiny trichs I am just waiting for them to start pushing out!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like they are on there way to a pipe or bong near you soon enough....good job man


----------



## edux10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking awsome. How long is the flowering period for those?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

mattso is that an hps security light? looks to be doing a great job if it is.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Looks like they are on there way to a pipe or bong near you soon enough....good job man


Dude I cant wait!



edux10 said:


> Looking awsome. How long is the flowering period for those?


flowering 50-55 days, we will see though 



mastakoosh said:


> mattso is that an hps security light? looks to be doing a great job if it is.


Yes it is have on top of my ocilating fan. acts like a light mover


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

cool i have a metal halide outdoor light that i brought into my grow room.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice! it will work great. What wattage? Mine is 150watts. I can keep it 6 inches to a foot away from the plants


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Nice! it will work great. What wattage? Mine is 150watts. I can keep it 6 inches to a foot away from the plants


 it's a 175 and i keep it close to my plants too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

whats up mattso101? buds must be forming nice. how many days are you into flowering?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Flowering day 16*
*Pics tommarow*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool cant wate.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Very nice Mattso.! *


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 18, 2008)

grow is looking good...can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Waiting for the new pics......


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

There coming


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

cool mattso101 looking forward to those pic's lol


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Flower Day 17*
*They are budding like crazy and begining to stink a bit. THC production has already begun. It is very hard to describe the smell. never smelled pot like this befor. sweet candy Citrus tropical cleaner I guess. *
*I watered yesteday with plain water nothing els. I have a little buring happening but nothing too bad at all. They seem fine after the watering no more burning. So next time I will feed them some bloom nutes. *















































*This one with the pink hairs is budding the fastest and is the real stinky one!!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

awsome mattso101 they have grow fast. nice job my friend


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

the hairs even have a little pink in them i love it


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 18, 2008)

wow looking pretty good!! its amazing what good genetics can do for anyone. can't wait til they really start swelling up.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> wow looking pretty good!! its amazing what good genetics can do for anyone. can't wait til they really start swelling up.


with good genes and some skills thats what a plant should look like


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> the hairs even have a little pink in them i love it


There is only one plant with pink hairs. Its is my plant with the most vigor it seems. budding faster than the rest and more THC so far



kingding2385 said:


> wow looking pretty good!! its amazing what good genetics can do for anyone. can't wait til they really start swelling up.


One more week and they will go nuts! I never put my trust in bagseeds. Its good practice for a fist timer, but if you want really good results go spend the cash on good Genetics from a reputable breeder


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

did you get a clone from the plant with pink heres?


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i hear ya on that one mattso...i recently harvested my first bagseed grow, results were very miminal yield, fluffy buds not dense at all. the buds although are very stinky, and sticky. and a few days i tossed 2 more bagseed females into flower. i'm hoping they are gonna produce better for me, as they were very good looking seeds.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

best of luck to you man. I am not saying you wont get good results from bagseed I have seen may good grows. But you just never know for sure untill they are done. I dont want to take that chance. I just want the garentee that I will get good results when grown right


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

if your useing the same bagseeds as your last grow its gonna be fluffy its the genes of the plant not your growing.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> if your useing the same bagseeds as your last grow its gonna be fluffy its the genes of the plant not your growing.


THis is true many "new" grower think it is them that is doing something wrong when its really just weak genetics. When using bag seed the genetics are weakened for the original and will also produce different phenotypes than the original. THese Phenotypes may have undesirable qualities. like Very little THC production or very leafy buds or bud that will never fill out. or you might find a gem. Buy F1's so you know exactly what your getting


----------



## t dub c (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey matt your babes are looking amazing bro, we will totally harvest at about the same time, thats tight. Nice job with the grow. Ill be watching.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Hey matt your babes are looking amazing bro, we will totally harvest at about the same time, thats tight. Nice job with the grow. Ill be watching.


Too bad your out west we could have our very own Cannabis cup. at least sample and judge each other fantastic ganja. Idea! regardless there should be a reignal Rolltop growers cup. I could start the Ontario chapter.fuck that would be fun!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Hiya Mr. Matt. I have some plants growing that have reddish orange hairs. I've never seen anything like it but it is taking ages to complete flowering. its like it has only just started or something._


mattso101 said:


> There is only one plant with pink hairs. Its is my plant with the most vigor it seems. budding faster than the rest and more THC so far
> 
> 
> 
> One more week and they will go nuts! I never put my trust in bagseeds. Its good practice for a fist timer, but if you want really good results go spend the cash on good Genetics from a reputable breeder


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Lookin great Mattso.......just a week ahead of mine..


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the pink in the middle!!!


----------



## oneoreilly (Mar 18, 2008)

Pink In The Middle Is My Favorite Too... VERY NICE Job Man.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

looks real good man.....fluorescents are doing there job in there...


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> looks real good man.....fluorescents are doing there job in there...


Its all about the T5s man ask anyone who uses them. they will sear by them. the 150watt HPS is absolutly essential though. I truly belive if I didnt have that the end results would be less than impressive. I think the dual spectrum helps alot I have 245 watts of T5 6500k and 150watt of HPS 2000k or whatever it is. the combo works great


----------



## Techna (Mar 18, 2008)

wow bro they look amazing, mine just wend into flowering sunday i cant wait till there like yours.

I love it.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 18, 2008)

heyy mattso and bwinn....the bagseed this grow were alot better seeds than my first grow and not from the same batch. my first grow was seriously 1 seed, it sprouted, and somehow ended up female. i actually lucked out so much on that one.

i can tell the difference in phenotypes from this grow compared to my first. my first grow the plant had a thick main stem but very small/skinny and weak side branching. i also believe i let it veg way to long, and it got too bushy. 

this grow the 2 females have have much better genetics, side branching almost as big as the main stalk, the one plant is already bigger than my harvest lady was. it will just be a much better grow and bud at the end. i will start a journal soon for anyone who wants to, to check out. great job mattso!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> heyy mattso and bwinn....the bagseed this grow were alot better seeds than my first grow and not from the same batch. my first grow was seriously 1 seed, it sprouted, and somehow ended up female. i actually lucked out so much on that one.
> 
> i can tell the difference in phenotypes from this grow compared to my first. my first grow the plant had a thick main stem but very small/skinny and weak side branching. i also believe i let it veg way to long, and it got too bushy.
> 
> this grow the 2 females have have much better genetics, side branching almost as big as the main stalk, the one plant is already bigger than my harvest lady was. it will just be a much better grow and bud at the end. i will start a journal soon for anyone who wants to, to check out. great job mattso!!


thats awsome man my first grow was 1 bagseed and it to turned out female. and its been nothing but good growing since lol i wish the same for you. my first grow turned out good but i should of grown it more o well thats why its good to learn with bagseed lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey mattso....wonderful truly wonderful. thanks for those great pics! continued good karna for your grow! cheers!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 19, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey mattso....wonderful truly wonderful. thanks for those great pics! continued good karna for your grow! cheers!


Hey tahoe! thanks alot I appreciate it!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Day 18*
*THC is building fast. it smells like lemon rind and somthing els I cant get a word for yet. I have high hope with these babies lots of THC *


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow..I hope mine look that good at day 18!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

looking awsome mattso101 where gonna be harvesting around the same time your 3 days ahead of me. good job


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Mar 19, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to try your no soil mix!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattso101 has the skills to pay the bill's lol.


----------



## lincolnvtboy (Mar 20, 2008)

i got the original cindy99 from brothers grimm. they look really similar. ever try the hubba Bubba? it's Cindy99 x (BubbleberryXBlue Berry) it yields better


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 20, 2008)

they're looking fine, matt! great work so far.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 20, 2008)

*I am going away this weekend. There will be a update monday or tuesday. I waterted today with half strength Prure blend pro and full streagth Bloom stimulat. I am looking forward to coming back and seeing what they look like after 4 days of budding.*


----------



## t dub c (Mar 20, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *I am going away this weekend. There will be a update monday or tuesday. I waterted today with half strength Prure blend pro and full streagth Bloom stimulat. I am looking forward to coming back and seeing what they look like after 4 days of budding.*


Cant wait for the update, Im sure they will look great , have a good weekend eh bro......


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 20, 2008)

Subscribed! You've got some gorgeous plants there, and it's looking like you'll get a LOT of wonderful pot from them. Can't wait to see the end result, mattso.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *I am going away this weekend. There will be a update monday or tuesday. I waterted today with half strength Prure blend pro and full streagth Bloom stimulat. I am looking forward to coming back and seeing what they look like after 4 days of budding.*


have fun buddy and there gonna be alot bigger when you get back i bet


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 21, 2008)

those grown under cfl


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

whats up mattso101? i hope everything is allright


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate being away from my laddies for a long period of time!


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

How's it going mattso? Was the weekend away spectacular? And are the babies all grown up now?  Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Update coming


----------



## t dub c (Mar 26, 2008)

wooo Whooooooo. cant wait.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

You guys are gonna shit!! they look soo nice!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

*DAY 25!*

*THE GOOD*

*They are packing on the wight so early and the THC....Oh my god they are covered with it already!! only day 25*

*THE BAD*
*I have been finding minor brown spots in between viens on my leaves. A week ago I took it for burn and fushed, but it got a little worse. so I did some reading and figured it was magnisun def. So I have boosted the nutes up and it stoped all together. *

*THE UGLY*

*One of the tall sativa colas grew into the t5s while I was away. some burnage. not bad though.*
*




*

*THe burn victim*






*




*


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Holy hell matt. Those are some gorgeous girls. The burns don't look too bad, and good job on being on top of the Mg problem!


----------



## t dub c (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah matt thanks for the update, your girls are looking very nice, my t5's always burn my mother and stuff too, plants just grow to fast. latters bro.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 26, 2008)

Ohh and matt are your t5`s sunblaster? and what are you using to flower your babys?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

using my 6x 3 foot 39 watt T5 HO 6400K and 150 watt HPS Bought from home depot that I have afixed to my tower fan to act like a light mover


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

*How Mr. matt. I hope you had a good time up north celebrating. *


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

looks awsome mattso101 there growing fast.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 26, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> using my 6x 3 foot 39 watt T5 HO 6400K and 150 watt HPS Bought from home depot that I have afixed to my tower fan to act like a light mover


Nice bro, That makes me want to try and flower with some of my t5's, maybe make a little closet for some.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

give it a try it wont hurt any


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 26, 2008)

muy excellente compadre! that burn one should not be too worrisome - I had one that did that and I left it to grow and she was stunted and somewhat deformed but still produced a worthwhile bud. Exceelent work man....I LOVE how they are looking. thanks for the update and all the great pics!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 26, 2008)

c99 is ones of my fav strain good or should i say better super smoke


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

looks nice and compact awsome pic's mattso101. we have been blessed lol


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you seeing any pink on anymore than just the one plant at all? Or do you think it's a pheno only that plant is showing?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am seeing minor pink on the others too but not as strong as the one pheno. just one or two pink hairs here and there. The one with the pink hairs is the fastest growing smellyiest and has the most THC on them. Mind you the otheres are not too far behind


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

*I just checked thier soil and its dry so I water/fed them 3/4 strength Pureblend pro bloom at 1ounce per gallon AL also fed them Sucanat ( Organic sugarcane extract) and 1 TBL per 3gallons of orgainic Indoneisian bat guano.Plus 3/4 stength bloom stimulant. I hope they like the food. its a heavy feeding but thier due for sure. I am already seeing yellowin of the fan leavens near the bottem. I guess they are heavy eaters. I hope heavy producers aswell*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

ya they look it lol. mine eat everyday


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking great Mattso! How do you post full size pics instead of attaching them? I need to figure that out!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

photobucket... just upload them into any image based hosting website, then post the image code onto your thread


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> photobucket... just upload them into any image based hosting website, then post the image code onto your thread


Thank you! I will give it a try today! Sorry for the hijack Mattso!


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 27, 2008)

Things look like they're going great, always liked stopping in on this journal because of the great job your doing and the similarities i could see with my plants. Keep up the good work and good growin to ya

Klunk


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 27, 2008)

lookin pretty good mattso. i had a burn problem with mine too while i was away over the holiday. these fuckers grow like a weed


----------



## zedragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Mattso its been awhile since i popped in to see how your getting on and WoW, if had more the 2 thumb theyed all be up lol, nice growing mate 

ze


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Thank you! I will give it a try today! Sorry for the hijack Mattso!


dont worry about it man.My journal is for learning for me and you. Photobucket and all



KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Things look like they're going great, always liked stopping in on this journal because of the great job your doing and the similarities i could see with my plants. Keep up the good work and good growin to ya
> 
> Klunk





kingding2385 said:


> lookin pretty good mattso. i had a burn problem with mine too while i was away over the holiday. these fuckers grow like a weed


your right they do grow like weeds! but shes doing fine already recovering with new growth on the burn patch



zedragon said:


> Mattso its been awhile since i popped in to see how your getting on and WoW, if had more the 2 thumb theyed all be up lol, nice growing mate
> 
> ze


Thanks to everyone for stopping by an the kind words. 

*Reality check*
*I live in a 600 square foot aprtment with my girlfriend. I have used 9 of those vital sqare feet to grow cannibis. Trust me I could use it for other things like storage and a place to put our jackets like most normal people.*

*I have a really ghetto grow setup in my closet. I use 6 HO t5s wired together on a piece of ply wood. I bought a 150watt HPS from home depot that I mounted on a tower fan to move it back and forth. I vented with a cheap bathroom exhust fan. I am a novice upon novice grower, but you know what? Growing pot is easy, like really easy. With a little research good nutients and growth medium all you have to to do is water the plants and whamo you got buds.*
*p.s you NEED to have good genetics!*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt, I had to check these out and they do look fabulous. Good stuff.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Lovely grow you have and especially in the limited space.*
*Excellent! *


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 27, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *I have a really ghetto grow setup in my closet. I use 6 HO t5s wired together on a piece of ply wood. I bought a 150watt HPS from home depot that I mounted on a tower fan to move it back and forth. I vented with a cheap bathroom exhust fan. I am a novice upon novice grower, but you know what? Growing pot is easy, like really easy. With a little research good nutients and growth medium all you have to to do is water the plants and whamo you got buds.*
> *p.s you NEED to have good genetics!*



Amen. I've only seen one or two journals from people who have any sort of real trouble with their grows. It's comforting to know that rarely will the whole thing just fuck up and become ruined... but the more attention and effort you put into it, it definitely pays off.

They're only at day 26 or 27 of flowering, right? How much longer does C99 take?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Day 26 bud porn*
*I took pics of buds from each plant*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

That is awesome porn man! Your plants are so lush and green....I have much to learn.....kudos!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Wow Mattso. Awesome pics. they almost look like white thistles.*


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that's what I talking about, lol. Nice bud shots.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 27, 2008)

Gorgeous, mattso. Looks like I have to go to Ontario now, too.  I really need to buy a hyrid car...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow those are killer mattso101. there healthy as can be is your house stinking yet lol.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice looking plants! Looks like you have learned alot from your last grow (no offense). Good Going, I'm sure your itching to see how that C99 smokes. Always better when its your own though.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

my place will never stink I have it vented outside. but when I open up the plastic I have sealing it up it REEKS!!. Lemons musty tropical fruits.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> my place will never stink I have it vented outside. but when I open up the plastic I have sealing it up it REEKS!!. Lemons musty tropical fruits.


cool my room really smells once you open the plastic too. it has a sweet skunky black pepper smell lol. how do you go about curing and drying your weed matt?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

I will dry it in my grow closet with the exhust fans running. it taks 5-7 days till dry. Then I mason jar it up. I open the jars everyday for the first week then every other day for the second week. You dont have to use glass jars. Ziplocks work too. tupperware is fin aswell. Then I smoke the shit out of it!! A proper harvest and cure are essential to good smoking weed. But I think the flushing stage of growing is even more imoprtant! Your weed will still taste like crap and will burn like shit if full of fertilizer. no matter how good you cure it.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

*THC production is out of this world and its only day 27. THC on the big fan leaves and its picking up!! Honsetly its freaking me out how good these are growing.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow thats some nice budding mattso101.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Like I said they are freaking me out plant range fro 2.5 feet to 3.5 feet*


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 28, 2008)

that resin production is insane!! those DNA genetics really don't lie do they?


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow nice job bro keep up the great work matt...........


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 28, 2008)

That little closet is being used to it's full potential...
Looks like you'll probably end up using every inch 
for those buds...Looks like another stellar grow...
Grow on Mattso.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> That little closet is being used to it's full potential...
> Looks like you'll probably end up using every inch
> for those buds...Looks like another stellar grow...
> Grow on Mattso.


This is going much better than my last grow ( not that it was bad) But These will will get nice and fat bhen finished Im sure


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 28, 2008)

OK! NOW I see the HPS on tha tower.. lol nice! 

What are your temp. and humidity ranges again?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

70-85 degrees and 40-60% humididy


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet! thanx, M!


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 28, 2008)

I need 2 spread rep around before I can rep U again...


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 28, 2008)

all i can say is WOW mattso, i just looked at both of your grows and im just amazed! You grow some very very nice plants rep for you


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey mattso....your last pics are outstanding. the tops are looking just frickin amazing.....you're obviously doing a fabulous job with your care and attention. excellent work man.....I can't wait to see them further along......


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Minor Mishap today grrr*

*I was watering/tending to my plant doday and knocket the tower fan over. since my HPS is fixed a top the light it makes it top heavy. Anyways it fell right on my plants, no broken branches cause the things are so flexible, but that smokin hot HPS bul landed righ on top a bud. I cought very fast cause I was right there but I could here the bud Sizzleing on the bulb. And smoking up the tricks!! its smelled like someond did a hash hit in my closet. Kinda cool but more uncool. Everything is totally fin I havent even seen any burns show yet.. Lesson learned, be carful you stoner!!*


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 29, 2008)

> Minor Mishap today grrr
> 
> I was watering/tending to my plant doday and knocket the tower fan over. since my HPS is fixed a top the light it makes it top heavy. Anyways it fell right on my plants, no broken branches cause the things are so flexible, but that smokin hot HPS bul landed righ on top a bud. I cought very fast cause I was right there but I could here the bud Sizzleing on the bulb. And smoking up the tricks!! *its smelled like someond did a hash hit in my closet. Kinda cool but more uncool*. Everything is totally fin I havent even seen any burns show yet.. Lesson learned, be carful you stoner!!


 
lol.. sorry to hear that dog.. at least she's fine.. just take somemore bong rips, you'll forget all . . about . . it... hehe


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey mattso....close call but you got-her fixed up.....good luck going forward!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

THanks for the support!!! everything is just fine!!! very minor burns.
So I had 18 rooted C99 clones I took from the plants befor I flowered, they left today with my brother. We went and picked up a 430 watt HPS Ballest with a 400 watt super blue MH conversion bulb. He will veg these for a month or two then the will all go outside for the summer crop. He will be using the same nutes and method as me. Pure blend pro and 50% canno coco and 50% perlite as medium lets keep it simple folks, this is his first try at growing but I will be coaching him so I have full cofendence. pics soon of my closet pic next week of the veg at my bros!!


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 29, 2008)

YEAH!!!! sweet


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

* 4 weeks of flower today!!!!! about 4 more to go*
*this strin finishes at 50 days. I will go 60 at the most!!*
*try to find the burned buds its hard.. thats how minor it was but it was a huge piss off. I fixed it from ever happening again*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry about the mishap matt. Hope your plants are no worse for wear. couldn't see any adverse effects in the pics.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 29, 2008)

I couldn't find the burnt bud! Still looking great! Seems like you have a great month ahead of you!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

hey mattso,,looking real good man,,nice to see a fellow Torontonian wackin out the green,,are you by chance coming to the May March,,a few of us are workin on hooking up just before the meet,,between 10-30 and 11-30 am,,sure be nice to shake your hand and puff a doob,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hey mattso,,looking real good man,,nice to see a fellow Torontonian wackin out the green,,are you by chance coming to the May March,,a few of us are workin on hooking up just before the meet,,between 10-30 and 11-30 am,,sure be nice to shake your hand and puff a doob,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Yo know it it HOLE!!! Hydro one building right!!! I live just a few subway stops from queens park! see you ther man!! Someon should brin name tags!! the Hello My Name Is....... ones.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

no worries man,,I'll be there with a big sign,,either RIU or HoLE,,see ya their man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

HoLE said:


> no worries man,,I'll be there with a big sign,,either RIU or HoLE,,see ya their man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 My cindderella will be ready by then! Ill smoke a fatty with ya my canuck brother!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

can't wait,,looks awesome so far,,burn is very minor looking btw,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Burns are no concern to me now I feel better about it.
Just got off the phone with my bro we set up the 430 with the MH conversion bulb with the clonse under. Hes fuckin stoked!!! He says its nice and bright!!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'm going out to drink Whiskey! Canadain whiskey, Crown Royal all they way!*


----------



## Techna (Mar 29, 2008)

matt there looking great bro, very healthy


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 30, 2008)

I need a crown on tha rocks, and some smoke that'll make ya cough, packin it up, you know tha pipe stay hot

keep it up and sew what you sought


----------



## lJamiel (Mar 30, 2008)

Matt is Sacred Seeds going to be open the day of the march? I want to get there and pick up some C99 seeds during the march sometime. If its closed I will be a sad stoner.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

whats up mattso101 plants look killer. hows things going?


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm curious how they smell/will smell, as c99 is supposed to be one of the lowest odor strains. let us know, please?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 30, 2008)

They stink. But not as bad as I thought. when I move them around a bit it reeks up my apartment pretty bad for an hour or 2. Ver tropical fruit smelling.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Day 29*
*SHHHH. They're sleeping*

Getting beefy


----------



## t dub c (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice bro, they sure are getting fat fast eh. Very nice, very nice. How many weeks flowering time is that strain matt? props thyough man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 31, 2008)

serious though...I mean seriously serious looking weed! great pics and they just keep going.....looking awesome man!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Nice bro, they sure are getting fat fast eh. Very nice, very nice. How many weeks flowering time is that strain matt? props thyough man.


Its a fast finisher at 50 days. Thats 20 days to go


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

they are looking awsome. i dident know they finish in 50 days thats cool


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> they are looking awsome. i dident know they finish in 50 days thats cool


We will see. I will let them go as long as I thinks they need. I can tell you right now the sativa pheno will be in there longer than the rest. But these fucking plants have surprized me more than ounce already!!


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 31, 2008)

Still looking wonderful. Keep it up!


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 31, 2008)

um, the smell, does it smell anything like weed? or does it just smell like a jungle as you say. also props they look beautiful


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

it smells like weed but not to strong. I found they smelled a lot more during veg than they do now. they smelled very skunky during veg and the first week to 2 especially. But now its now to strong at all. I would consider it a medium odor strain


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 31, 2008)

hey mattso great job so far. how many days flowering you on now?? your c-99 are some of my favorites to look at here on RIU


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am on day 31 of flowering


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Hiya Mr. Matt. So you are about half way there now._
_Exciting isn't it?_
_I am now smoking some really really good weed that I am presently harvesting. It tastes like black hash!!!_
_Oh happy dance._


mattso101 said:


> I am on day 31 of flowering


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't ait to smoke this stuff smell so tropical and fruity


----------



## t dub c (Apr 1, 2008)

I bet, it looks really nice matt.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

more pics coming!!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

nice growin mattso,,,hows the weather in TO today,,,,sucks huh,,hey,,you know anyone who needs a job and can make it too Kipling station by 7 am,,I need some new labor-hores,,it's roofing,,,,so they can't be scared of heights,,but for the right person,,I'll teach em how to shingle,,,lemme know if ya do

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> nice growin mattso,,,hows the weather in TO today,,,,sucks huh,,hey,,you know anyone who needs a job and can make it too Kipling station by 7 am,,I need some new labor-hores,,it's roofing,,,,so they can't be scared of heights,,but for the right person,,I'll teach em how to shingle,,,lemme know if ya do
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey man. I do need a summer job! kipling by 7am is early though. roofing I have done a little off, mostly helping out friends and family
under instruction of a knowlagble roofer.. Thinking about it....whats your pay rate??


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Day 31 4.2 weeks of flower*

*I have noticed a slight stall in budding in the past day or two so I gave them a good feed today*
*Pure Blend pr bloom 2 oz in 3gal of water*
*Sucanat sugar 6tbls in 3gals of water*
*Indo bat guano 2.5tbls in three gals of water*
*Atami Bloom stimulat 3 tsp in 3 gal of water*

*They are getting fat an THC covered*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

i actually need a couple guy's now,,but for the right person I am paying cash till things pick up,,so as long as your motivated and not a couch potato,,cuz we smoke a few times a day,,12-14 cash to start,,with regular increases,,if you show improvement quickly,,I ain't cheap man,,and I'll pay a good worker up to 25 bucks an hour,,but for that money,,you need to know a lot more than just labour,,a lot of my work is quite easy,,mostly walkable roofs,,I do get a few steeps here and there,,but also have the equiptment and knowledge to stay safe up there,,I'd have no probs trying you out ,,when your ready,,but I really could use a new guy now,,got anyone beggin you to help em find a job

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am,Finished up school in 2-3 weeks I will keep my ears open for you!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

alright man,,gimme a shout in my thread or a private or something,,if you or someone can hook me up,,hey there ya go,,have a peak at my 13 day flowering girls,,https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48123-new-beginning.html ,,a lil behind yours,,but there coming along,,taker easy man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## cheech505 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice plants man ......all the buds are looking good


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

I took them out for show and tell. pics uploading


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

i love show and tell lol. plants look awsome


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

The sativa that grew into the T5 doing fine!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

looking AWSOME MATTSO101.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 1, 2008)

Monstrous. That will be some good smoke


----------



## bulldog (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice going man! Those buds are really starting to get fat. Is that tall plant the same strain as the others? Pretty cool how supposedly the same strain can show so many phenos.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2008)

That was a wicked show and tell, lol. They are looking super Matt. How much longer u thinking?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

_*I am seeing 3 phenos showing one of them is the tall sativa one. They all smell the same but have a little differnt notes to them*_


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Still coming!!*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2008)

Lots of trichomes on those eh? Yummy.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

damn those are lookin great man!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking great Mattso! How long have they been in flower now?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Mattso! How long have they been in flower now?


Today is day 32 of flower. Does anyone have any special picture requests?? Close ups, movies, pics of stems or roots or somthing......Just trying to be interactive with my journal. Requests??


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

CAN i SEE YOUR BIGGEST MAIN STEM?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

*These are my two thickest stocks, the one with the bic is my tallest plant the other is my smallest. the other are all about the same these two are just a little fatter. They arnt that thick I think.*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet, thx, M!!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

Since you are taking requests. I'd like to see a pic the your favorite plant (ie which do you think will be your best producer).


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

*This is my Favorite plant. She will yield me over an ounce I am sure. She is also the fastest grower and one of the most resenous and stinky. a great Pheno I must say! *
*




*
*




*


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 2, 2008)

wow!!! plants look great. just think if you added a 400hps...or would that cause a heat issue ??


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet! Thats some good bud porn. Thanks for the pics.
BD


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> wow!!! plants look great. just think if you added a 400hps...or would that cause a heat issue ??


Yeah you are getting great results with the floro's though.. I am way surprised..


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lookin good man.keep up the good work!!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Yeah you are getting great results with the floro's though.. I am way surprised..


Thanks guys! I have 234 watts of HO T5 The T5s are wicked! thats all I can say about them. Dont forget I also have a 150 watt HPS on a light mover. If I were to replace all my lights with a 400watt HPS I bet I might yeild a exrta ounce. And it would be hotter with that big ballest and all. I dont know if the heat would be an issue or not. Regardless T5 or not I am very happy with this set up and strain. its only day 32, I can only imagine what day 50 will behold for me. 

Any guesses on yeild? my last grow with the same set up minus the light mover I yielded just shy of 4 oz off 3 plants. I have 5 plants now. any guesses?????


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

7 and 1/2 ounces!! any prize for the closest guess??? an ounce or 2 perhaps????


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

paddyd19 said:


> 7 and 1/2 ounces!! any prize for the closest guess??? an ounce or 2 perhaps????


a gram if your lucky and live in Canada. winner takes a sample.


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

well i might be lucky.......but i dont live in Canada. im from ireland. you could always fed ex it over


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

paddyd19 said:


> well i might be lucky.......but i dont live in Canada. im from ireland. you could always fed ex it over


Thats really funny cause I sent 2oz over there to friends in Limerick. again if I get 7.5 oz I will send you a gram


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

ah limerick.not too far from there. how did ye send it over? did it make it ok yeah? would it not be dodgy?


----------



## t dub c (Apr 2, 2008)

Im not going to guess just yet but you deff will get a good amount, and shit son, you dont need anymore light by the looks of it. More light more heat more money. Your doing just fine with the t5's and the 150w , Oh and matt are you just using the bulbs that came in the t5's or mixed up? looking great though bro.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have done it wice works great! ounce with Canada post and once with Puralator. Both times got there in less than a week. I just sealed it up in Jar or plastic containers. sent by a fake sender with a fake return address to a fake name. No problem!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Im not going to guess just yet but you deff will get a good amount, and shit son, you dont need anymore light by the looks of it. More light more heat more money. Your doing just fine with the t5's and the 150w , Oh and matt are you just using the bulbs that came in the t5's or mixed up? looking great though bro.


Thanks man. I use the same bulbs that came with the T5s. 6500k all blue spec


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

thats gas. in a jar? so did you have to put that into some sort of box then? do the lads in limerick not grow themselves no?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah pack it up real nice and neat in a box with bubble wrap. The lads dont grow in Limerick. The just smoke it. They get fed up with prices there so everyonce and a while I will send some over. I pay $180 canadian an ounce 28 grams that is exactly 113.13 Euros. so you can inagin how happy they are!! They were over here last summer working and were blown away how cheap and good the weed is here. I got them so fuckin stoned!!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

Dude, I predict you'll get at least three ounces just from that one plant.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Dude, I predict you'll get at least three ounces just from that one plant.


I really dont know how much I will get. They are doing very well I am gonna have to wait 20-30 more days to find out. Its gonna be interseting to say the least!!


----------



## damon21 (Apr 2, 2008)

great grow, do you run a fan on the t5's constantly, and how powerful of a fan can you use. i guess this applies to anyone who has any knowledge with this. secondly how did you do your light setup iwth the hps mover and the t5's i have the same ones but they need tobe at different heights so i don't know how to set it up for the most efficiency..great job!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi mattso101 just stopping buy to say high. i hope you get pounds from your harvest lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 3, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi mattso101 just stopping buy to say high. i hope you get pounds from your harvest lol.


Pounds! I don think so! My final guess is 5 oz total any others?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Pounds! I don think so! My final guess is 5 oz total any others?


lol just wishing you the best.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 3, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Pounds! I don think so! My final guess is 5 oz total any others?


I would say around 5 oz or more , what are the dimensions of you grow space matt?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great matt 

i cant wait to see them fatten up


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 3, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> looks great matt
> 
> i cant wait to see them fatten up


9 square feet. With 5 feet of hight


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Flower day 33*
*I took pics of buds from all the plants pick you fav!*

*Pics speek for them self.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

i think everyone will love those pic's there awsome. buds are nice and fat too.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 3, 2008)

thats for sure!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 3, 2008)

great pics!!! those buds are really starting to fatten up now.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

*I have spider mites.*


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 4, 2008)

How? Where did they come from?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Fuck if I know were they came from. I will go get somthing tommarow to kill them. I keep a very close eye on my plants so I must of just got them. They are all ready doing damage*


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Fuck if I know were they came from. I will go get somthing tommarow to kill them. I keep a very close eye on my plants so I must of just got them. They are all ready doing damage*


mite this time of year? your in canada, aye?.... dont you still have lots of snow on the ground? 

you must have picked them up from a fellow grower???

good luck with them... your plants look fantastic btw


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 4, 2008)

Your not serious...  That really sux man. Really sux.. Neem da fuck outta them............. they say u can use it up to 30 days before harvest...


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *I have spider mites.*


ain't finding them bitches one of the biggest dissappointments ever?

FUCK MITES


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in on the 3rd floor in a apartment. How the fuck the mites crowled thier way up here and into my sealed closet I have no idea. The little fucks are mostly on one plant so I hope to kill them all. The only problem is I only have like 20 days left of flower. Does anyone have any product reccomendations?? Neem oil, Organiside ect. I have been growing organicly and I really dont want to spray with chemicals. But I will do what I have to!!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

lucky182 said:


> Your not serious...  That really sux man. Really sux.. Neem da fuck outta them............. they say u can use it up to 30 days before harvest...


Luckly all my clones are at my brothers in another location mite free. I will post pics of them today since I am visiting. I hope I dont give him mites! Noy I m talking like its a STD


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Luckly all my clones are at my brothers in another location mite free. I will post pics of them today since I am visiting. I hope I dont give him mites! Noy I m talking like its a STD


It's worse than an STD... Those fuckers are like aids.... Hahahaha Glad to hear that your clones are safe... I would go with the neem if you organic... And just rinse the plants well after...


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 4, 2008)

Walking on grass, through shrubs, yadda yadda, those little fukers just hitch hike on your shoes and clothing then its like they can smell green and find there way to it.

Hard to exterminate, easier to control, find infected leaves and spray with Mite X, while plant still dripping, take 2 sponges, 1 on top, 1 on bottom of leaves and throughly wipe with good pressure to scrape the little fuckers off!!!

Wiping is a great way to get the eggs off, or else just when you think they're gone... new hatch lings!


----------



## DWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent buds you'r growing there 

U gona go for another 3 weeks or more ? maybe less ???

hmmmm... Very tasty ... I would love to have them @ my house ^^


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 4, 2008)

awful to hear about the spider mites...fuck those little fuckers. also good to hear about the clones not being subdued to those bastards. what stain of clones? c-99 or different strain?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry to here about the bugs but you found them and now you can fix it good luck mattso101.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 4, 2008)

Death to All Spider Mites!!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

WrldWidRadio911 said:


> Walking on grass, through shrubs, yadda yadda, those little fukers just hitch hike on your shoes and clothing then its like they can smell green and find there way to it.
> 
> Hard to exterminate, easier to control, find infected leaves and spray with Mite X, while plant still dripping, take 2 sponges, 1 on top, 1 on bottom of leaves and throughly wipe with good pressure to scrape the little fuckers off!!!
> 
> Wiping is a great way to get the eggs off, or else just when you think they're gone... new hatch lings!


Thanks everyone!!!. I will be doing the wiping technique with what ever product I end up buying. I just got back from class so I am going to do a good inspection and asses the mite problem. I took a brief look and I dont think the infestation is that bad. I will let you guys know.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to my brother today to check on the clones and help him with the transplanting. I will take some pics of them today


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Heres the deal!*

*I took all the plant out and did a good inspection. I only found mites on one plant and was pretty hard pressed to find any just a few and I killed them. So I must have just cought them!! thank god or Jah, whaterver. So last night when I discoverd I actually pulled the leaf of they were on to get a better look. it seem that they were mostly contained on the one leaf an a few other around it. So I wiped a bunch of leaves with very cold water and a clean cotten cloth. I will still get some mite killer though to kill all eggs and mite.*

*It was a close one! Be sure to keep a close eye on your plant to catch shit like this early so its easier to deal with just like cancer. so fuck thos mites and all thier Homies, cause I'm gonna kick their fuckin ass real good!! *


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Heres the deal!*
> 
> *I took all the plant out and did a good inspection. I only found mites on one plant and was pretty hard pressed to find any just a few and I killed them. So I must have just cought them!! thank god or Jah, whaterver. So last night when I discoverd I actually pulled the leaf of they were on to get a better look. it seem that they were mostly contained on the one leaf an a few other around it. So I wiped a bunch of leaves with very cold water and a clean cotten cloth. I will still get some mite killer though to kill all eggs and mite.*
> 
> *It was a close one! Be sure to keep a close eye on your plant to catch shit like this early so its easier to deal with just like cancer. so fuck thos mites and all thier Homies, cause I'm gonna kick their fuckin ass real good!! *


Get the neem NOW.. don't procrastonate... The neem will suffocate the eggs you can't see and get a good surfectant to spread the neem evenly.. like Wet Betty from advanced nutes, they make an organic one with the green label


----------



## t dub c (Apr 4, 2008)

Just make sure you wipe down for at least a week because thats a full life cycle for a spider mite. I would do a week and a half with neem and something else like the safers trounce spray but just spray and a cloth and wipe down dont spray, then neem the bitches.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 4, 2008)

lucky182 said:


> Get the neem NOW.. don't procrastonate... The neem will suffocate the eggs you can't see and get a good surfectant to spread the neem evenly.. like Wet Betty from advanced nutes, they make an organic one with the green label


Neem asap is correct. Try and keep a bottle all the time.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 4, 2008)

mites dont like very windy places, because it hinders their movement. also they dont like humid environments. maybe something to think about


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*I Neemed they fuck out of them! I took the plants out and wiped down nearly evrey leaf with neem oil. It took me nearly 1 1/2 hours but I got it done. I saw very few mites buit I did a very maticulus neeming*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Day 35 flower. 5 Weeks*

*Buds are getting nice and fat!! They are all packing on resin even the sativa pheno is fatting and getting shiny*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

More pics on page 41


----------



## edux10 (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking frosty


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

looking awsome mattso101. yours are also filling out nicely good job. have you looked at your girls under a scope yet?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

No but good idea!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> No but good idea!


i havent checked mine out ether dont wana touch the bud and rub crystals off lol. but once it has more red hairs i think im gonna scope it out lol. i was thinking of going to canada for the march are you gonna be there?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

I will be at the march! Burning up my Cinderellas. they should be done by then


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I will be at the march! Burning up my Cinderellas. they should be done by then


cool if my g13 is done ill bring some up there. there is also a big thing in boston called hemp fest tons of people go there evey year google it some time. ill be right back im gonna go grab some beers my girlfriend is out for the night lol.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*wow!! those are some awesome buds matt...*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compilents bong spit and Bwinn. Here some shots

I just took as the light went out. they are getting tucked into bed


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

looking mighty fine mattso,,,,can't wait ,,cheers man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bulldog (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice pics matt! Did you get rid of the mites?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

I worked on it for a while today I saw a total of 3 mites. But I pretty much wiped down every single leaf with diluted neem oil. I will do it again in 4-5 days


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 5, 2008)

wow matt...you are even getting some crystals on some of the big fan leaves!! can't wait to see what 3 or 4 more weeks will bring ya


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 6, 2008)

*I Neemed and did a really good inspection. no signs of mites!! I'm so happy I also vaccumed clean out my closet and wiped everything down with a mild bleach soulution. *
*Plants are EXPLODING in trichs and gerth. Pics on tues when they will be even more impressive. I won't be around much next week since I got 4 exames. but after that I will be all finished for this year Cant wait!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

awsome mattso101 i hope you killed them all lol. how are the plants looking did the bugs do any damage?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Plants look fucking great Bwinn. No damage at all! I must of have cought then super fast!! I feel pretty happy about that. Your gonna crap when you see the pics on tues. I'm sure I will! They really are strating to smell alot. I'm loving these plants so much! they are so simple to grow!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 6, 2008)

great to hear matt!! can't wait to see the pics on tuesday


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

*THey are Beefin up real nice and pushing out tons of trichs! I feed them heavy today with 1 1/4 ounces of Pure blend pro per gallon also 1 tsp of fruit bat guano per gallon also full streangth Atami bloom stimulat. This will be thier last feeding! Next time I water I will do my final flush and then nothing but water. for the last two weeks.*















































*MORE PICS COMING*


----------



## t dub c (Apr 8, 2008)

Yo matt your girls are looking mighty fine, There are getting plump eh. Looks yummy.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

*I love my Cinderellas!! It looks like someone smashed her glass slipper and sprinkeled it over top these buds!! My Sativa pheno is no filling up as nicley. Bud she is producing dense thumb size buds that stink!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

looks awsome mattso101 buds are huge man nice growing. pic 3 is awsome lots of crystals


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 8, 2008)

damn, your really making me think that flos arent as bad as everyone makes them out to be, yes chrystally.

hey also were did u get those seeds?


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice looking budsss, you'll be enjoying that at the march.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful as usual! How are those exams coming along?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks peeps!! Floros work great you just need the right ones!! High output T5s!! anything els just dosent have the intensity. I have my first of 4 exams tommarow. cant wait to get em done. Friday is my last day of class for this year!


----------



## t dub c (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Thanks peeps!! Floros work great you just need the right ones!! High output T5s!! anything els just dosent have the intensity. I have my first of 4 exams tommarow. cant wait to get em done. Friday is my last day of class for this year!


 
Hey matt good luck with your exams buddy, And congrats on the last day of class. woot woot. gettin fucked up tonight and celebrating? haha. peace brozilla.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 8, 2008)

auhemm..You must be sampling early, but yeah i was wondering where you got those seeds, would be great to know, i was checking out joeys, but would like to check out the original source, if thats where you got them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> auhemm..You must be sampling early, but yeah i was wondering where you got those seeds, would be great to know, i was checking out joeys, but would like to check out the original source, if thats where you got them. Thanks in advance.


I got the seeds at Sacred Seed shop here in Toronto. I wont buy online. I live in Canada. I was in there last week and asked if he has anymore. Hes like you bought the last pack! I spoke with him a bit more and he told me he has had those seeds for two years and will most likly never get them again unlessDNA releases the seeds again and he may be lucky enough to get them. I would try Joey weed seeds. I have herd good thins about his C99 and C99 crosses


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Thanks peeps!! Floros work great you just need the right ones!! High output T5s!! anything els just dosent have the intensity. I have my first of 4 exams tommarow. cant wait to get em done. Friday is my last day of class for this year!


so,,gonna come try some roofing,,,on Saturday(weather permitting)say yes and I'll pm ya my #,,Monday would be fine too,,if ya got plans to celebrate on the weekend

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I got the seeds at Sacred Seed shop here in Toronto. I wont buy online. I live in Canada. I was in there last week and asked if he has anymore. Hes like you bought the last pack! I spoke with him a bit more and he told me he has had those seeds for two years and will most likly never get them again unlessDNA releases the seeds again and he may be lucky enough to get them. I would try Joey weed seeds. I have herd good thins about his C99 and C99 crosses


ohh ok. Well score on your part, i wish i was able to just buy seeds locally, thatd be tight shit. But oh well, ill have to stick with the web for now. Well i guess im going to be trying joey out, and ill have a journal soon. Just got my lumatek 400, and am so anxious to try this beast out. good luck man.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 8, 2008)

wow thoose are looking juicy!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

damnnn... those look like they are going to be quality. good work with the lights- i didnt think it was possible to grow dank with flouro's.

thanks for the update

later


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> damnnn... those look like they are going to be quality. good work with the lights- i didnt think it was possible to grow dank with flouro's.
> 
> thanks for the update
> 
> later


he cheats... t5 bulbs AND hid... haha

plus some cfls mixed in here and there...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> he cheats... t5 bulbs AND hid... haha
> 
> plus some cfls mixed in here and there...


lmao, i guess i missed that part. im subscribed to lots of threads and sometimes i get a little wetarded. hehe

no one likes a cheater btw.  lol jk, regardless what your using for light, your plants look fantastic, keep up the good work and keep them mites at bay.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Those mites are GONE. I will Neem one more time regardless. Yhere is no cheating involed here just strait up growing.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Thanks guys. Those mites are GONE. I will Neem one more time regardless. Yhere is no cheating involed here *just strait up growing*.


and doing it quite well my friend


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Ian! only a couple more weeks if the 50 day mark is correct. its looking that way too. I will be flushing next water.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 8, 2008)

its cool matt i cheat too, i put my 2 ladies outside in the morning til noon to get some real sunlight


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> its cool matt i cheat too, i put my 2 ladies outside in the morning til noon to get some real sunlight


You can't beat the big grow light in they sky!


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I got the seeds at Sacred Seed shop here in Toronto. I wont buy online. I live in Canada. I was in there last week and asked if he has anymore. Hes like you bought the last pack! I spoke with him a bit more and he told me he has had those seeds for two years and will most likly never get them again unlessDNA releases the seeds again and he may be lucky enough to get them. I would try Joey weed seeds. I have herd good thins about his C99 and C99 crosses


Well so much for me getting C99 seeds then.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

nice, you cloned right? I think I remember reading that you did, how they doing?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Going to write my first of 4 exams today. Its almost over its almost over! I gotta keep telling myselft this. stress*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

*hey mattso...good luck on the exams...when your done smoke a big fatty and the stress will go away...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


>


good god...


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Apr 9, 2008)

mm i prefer to make the fatty and my stress go away before exams


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

*My brother is coming downtown in a couple hours to drop off some dank. He is bringing some pics of the clones from a week ago and today. I ill post em later on tonight aswellas the dank he is bringing*


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

good lookin out


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds like a plan....post em soon and good luck with the school work


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Subscribed... This is an awesome thread, i have been looking at your other jounal aswell, Truly stunning. Also i might add, you use a very nice camera, how many MP? When do you think you are gonna harvest those girls?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Hiya Mr. Matt.*
*You do grow very lovely plants and take awesome pics. I 2nd that.*
*Are you finished with school for the summer yet?*
*I have my buds drying and will take some pics later in a new thread.*
*Lacy*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Subscribed... This is an awesome thread, i have been looking at your other jounal aswell, Truly stunning. Also i might add, you use a very nice camera, how many MP? When do you think you are gonna harvest those girls?


Thanks weed Guy! I have als been looking at my other journal latley aswell to see the differnce between my first grow and my current one. I sometimes even impress my self! My camera is only a 4 mp cannon power shot. Its a couple years old. There are somew swett digi cameras out there for under $200.



Lacy said:


> *Hiya Mr. Matt.*
> *You do grow very lovely plants and take awesome pics. I 2nd that.*
> *Are you finished with school for the summer yet?*
> *I have my buds drying and will take some pics later in a new thread.*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Yuck. Two more exams. Most be cramming in study time.*
*Too bad you couldn't just have the summer off like you did as a kid.*
*Yeah I had a panic attack the other day.*
*It happens*
*Soon you are gonna be smokin' your grow*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Day 40 of flower!!*

*Taking a break from studying........ One more day!*

*Bud are swelling and begining to show vibrant colors! the smell so nice. Each plant is a little differnt in smell but all COVERED in resin as you can see. Some seem to be finishing faster than others. I will be flushing tommarrow or sat. no more nutes at all from now on. I am guessing I will be harvesting in 7-14 days. Starting to checkt the trick color. tons of clear thrichs some are milky with and an amber one scatered here and there*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking great Mattso! How long is the strain supposed to flower for?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

50 -55 days. she not only potent but finished fast too!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 10, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> 50 -55 days. she not only potent but finished fast too!


That's great! Nice strain to grow!


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 10, 2008)

those are some fat buds! keep it up.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 10, 2008)

p.s. that looks like the train wreck I hit the other day. it's a good strain.


----------



## sundameon (Apr 10, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Day 8*
> Once they show preflowers I will root out the males and start cloneing like crazy!!


 What are these "preflowers"? Do you have them under a 12/12 cycle already or what? I'm growing 4 and there 4 days from sprouting under a 4ft 8 lamp T5HO 24/7, my plan was to clone them into more before having them flower but my main problem was I don't know what are females and what are males. Give me insight into your plan please. (this is my first time) -


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

*YUMM YUMM*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Apr 11, 2008)

Healthy Girls...Me likey...


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 11, 2008)

you got some fat ass cola's there matt!! looking really nice....your gonna have some great smoke. i can almost smell them through the screen haha


----------



## wmhsdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

im just curious mattso what happend to the retard gimp ?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

plants look awsome mattso101 and they look like there getting close to harvest. awsome job.


----------



## zedragon (Apr 11, 2008)

hey mattso, its been awhile since i dropped by and my friend i am very impressed, it grows like this that deserve the rep!

ze


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 11, 2008)

wmhsdoor said:


> im just curious mattso what happend to the retard gimp ?


The gimp was a male! better off I say.

Thanks jonny, zeadragon and bwinn for the props. I just did the flush today! I will do another one in a week. Then harvest 13 days and counting.


Oh Yeah EXAMS ARE FINISHED!!!!! I should be getting good marks


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 11, 2008)

Things are looking great Matt, knowing the harvest is gonna be sweet for you. Any chance you could glance an eye over my first grow in my sig. Anyways good growin to ya

Klunk


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2008)

lookin real pretty mattso,,,,so would yur ass on a roof monday,,whaddaya think

Keep on Growin

HoLE

if not,,got any friends who need a job


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 11, 2008)

HEy man, these girls look absolutely GORGEOUS. Great work. You should stop by my grow some time and hook me up with a few pointers.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Day 42 of flower 6 weeks*

*They are begining to swell and ripen. They are getting very very smelly and its beginging to leak out into my apartment. Resin production has increased in the past few days. I cant wait to pick these. not to long now*


----------



## Techna (Apr 12, 2008)

they look great man, i love it


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Techna said:


> they look great man, i love it


Thanks man! They smell as goo as they look. really in the past couple days they have really been stinkin! _I LOVE IT_


----------



## Techna (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats sick man.... mine havnt started to smell much at all yet


----------



## homusubi (Apr 12, 2008)

hey, nice genetic, its one of the ones i wanna have 



Are this pistils allways been there, or is it re-flowering?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Apr 13, 2008)

Jeeeeeze your plant look GR8!!!! Green and sugarie...lol


----------



## cookin (Apr 13, 2008)

nice grow cant wait to see them harvested


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 13, 2008)

matt those things looks sick!! i can't wait to see the harvest...which i'm sure you can't wait either haha


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Apr 13, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Day 42 of flower 6 weeks*
> 
> They are begining to swell and ripen. They are getting very very smelly and its beginging to leak out into my apartment.


are you using a carbon filter or odor neutralizing agent? if it's beginning to leak into your apartment, it didn't smell before? how is the growroom connected to your apartment?

ps mad props i'd be ripped for hours if i _smelled_ the smoke from that plant


----------



## bulldog (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics matt!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

perfect mattso101 awsome job


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 13, 2008)

New pistils = new bud growth and bigger yield


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_yeah what he said _


bwinn27 said:


> perfect mattso101 awsome job


----------



## wmhsdoor (Apr 14, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> The gimp was a male! better off I say.
> 
> Thanks jonny, zeadragon and bwinn for the props. I just did the flush today! I will do another one in a week. Then harvest 13 days and counting.
> 
> ...


damnit i was rooting for the lil bastard


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Day 46 of flower! Chop t minus 5 days OR SO*

*They are looking sweet and shiny! The smell is getting very intense and pungent. These will be ready at day 50 I am sure of it except for the big sativa it seem to be a couple day behind the others. I also went to visit my brother to check on the clones. There ar 15 clones that have all been topped last weekend they are going to be huge by the end of may!!then they go outdoors I am going to have to train them.*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I flushed again yesterday!


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 16, 2008)

those look absolutely amazing. I love good soil grows, I hope mine end up looking that good when they are done.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 16, 2008)

matty those fuckers are nice!! i see the cola's are really starting to fill out and they have gotten really fat!! that one pic looks like they are covered in fur haha.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 16, 2008)

how many plants are in flower there again? 4?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

no, 5 in total


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 16, 2008)

matts...what can i say but f @ @ K they look good!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet! t-minus 5 days lol.. Good Job Big M !


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Day 46*

*Some real nice shots. I took pics of each plant then a bud shot of that plant. here is all 5 of my cindy 99's*
*PLANT #1*











*PLANT #2*











*PLANT#3*











*PLANT #4*











*PLANT#5*


----------



## cookin (Apr 16, 2008)

mmmm the photo of the bud on plant no. 3 just looks delicious!!

sorry if you've said but how long have you been flushing for and is it 5 more days right???


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 16, 2008)

Fabulous, simply fabulous.


----------



## drew420man (Apr 16, 2008)

dang those are some sexy ladies. nice work bro


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 16, 2008)

i gotta spread some loving otherwise i'd hit you up for that!!!

beautiful lookin smoke my friend


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 17, 2008)

those look GREAT!!!!!!! wtg with your grow!!!!

ill hit you up with some reps once i re-up on them.....

*stunning plants*!!!!!!!!


----------



## t dub c (Apr 17, 2008)

Yay matt, those look killer, they are almost done eh? They look great buddy. Good job.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 17, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> matts...what can i say but f @ @ K they look good!!!!!!!!


i hate to repeat myself...........F @ @ K they look GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!

i hope that C99 shows in the VORTEX. nice job !!!!!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 17, 2008)

DAMN....straight up...thats all...dammnnnn


----------



## HoLE (Apr 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Day 46*
> 
> *Some real nice shots. I took pics of each plant then a bud shot of that plant. here is all 5 of my cindy 99's*
> *PLANT #1*
> ...


HoLE-E fuk mattso,,,,,,,,,very nice,,,see ya at the march,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bulldog (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful plants matt! Hope you aced all your exams.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Harvest day 51*

*well 4 out of the five at least! The big sativa will go another week at least. I like the turn outs. I smoked a sample I picked on day 46 and got very stoned for along time!*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet looking Cyndies bro...

I could only imagine how dense those colas
would get under some 1000w's...

Great pics Mattso...Enjoy those girls...


----------



## bulldog (Apr 21, 2008)

Beautiful harvest matt; enjoy!


----------



## t dub c (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice bro very nice.


----------



## whatapothead (Apr 21, 2008)

how long till u know dry weight. sorry if you've posted i just read the last page.

lookin Dlish for sure.


----------



## ownfive (Apr 21, 2008)

mmmm must smell good in there.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 21, 2008)

with buds like that you'll never need to go off to a-dam again!! haha

good growin buddy


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

lol gj..........


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys thakns alot! I am guessing they will be dry by tommarow. I still have the big sativa in flower. I hung the bud to dry above my T5 hood. its pretty warm so they dried out quickly. I will be curing for a week or so. It smells great! very tangy and sour. One of the plants was so covered in resin my eyes were stinging while I was triming it. I will try to get some pics up of the dry buds and the last one growing.

I have been very busy since I just started a new summer job (prep Cook). I will try and get some pics up late tonight! peace


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 22, 2008)

whats goin on matt?? saw your new job...i work in a restaurant too so keep this in mind, alot of people who work in restuarants smoke weed haha.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

good buds.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 23, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> whats goin on matt?? saw your new job...i work in a restaurant too so keep this in mind, alot of people who work in restuarants smoke weed haha.


My girlfiend is the mangager/server there, so I already know evryone that works there. Its a small Bistro there is only 4 of us in the kitchen, the Head chef/owner ( no smokey) and two other cooks who I burn with everyday after work. 

My yield were lower than I thought but any yield is a good yield I say. I am guessing 3 ounces of of the 4 plants. I still have 1 more plant to harvest. she is taking a while its now day 54 for her. I bet I will pick her on day 60


----------



## HoLE (Apr 23, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> My girlfiend is the mangager/server there, so I already know evryone that works there. Its a small Bistro there is only 4 of us in the kitchen, the Head chef/owner ( no smokey) and two other cooks who I burn with everyday after work.
> 
> My yield were lower than I thought but any yield is a good yield I say. I am guessing 3 ounces of of the 4 plants. I still have 1 more plant to harvest. she is taking a while its now day 54 for her. I bet I will pick her on day 60


alright alright,,,I know roofing sucks,,and simply cooking up some delectables is much easier,,,,but keep me in mind if ya know someone who could use a good rough manly job like that,,lol,,and yur right,,3 OZ's is better than a kik in the ass,,good for you mattso,,cheers and good luck with the last one

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

*good job matt...awesome looking buddage dude....*


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 23, 2008)

good job on the yield. i'd take 3 oz's anyday. sometimes i don't like goin to work (cook) high...seeing all that food all i wanna do is fuckin eat haha


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Sup mattso? i went to the local mag shop here and picked up, not bought, the new high times grow guide '08 and it features your cindy 99. i didn't know one of her parents is jack herer! i've always admired that bud. guess that's what drew me to your grow. the article speaks HIGH of the taste, look, smell, high of the bud. basically everything ha. good job! oh above your light wasn't the best place. cold, dark places are ideal. but What can i say? i don't have buds like you


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 28, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey guys thakns alot! I am guessing they will be dry by tommarow. I still have the big sativa in flower. I hung the bud to dry above my T5 hood. its pretty warm so they dried out quickly. I will be curing for a week or so. It smells great! very tangy and sour. One of the plants was so covered in resin my eyes were stinging while I was triming it. I will try to get some pics up of the dry buds and the last one growing.
> 
> I have been very busy since I just started a new summer job (prep Cook). I will try and get some pics up late tonight! peace



No more pics??????


----------



## mattso101 (May 1, 2008)

sorry guys. I will put some pics up soon! I have been smoking my cindy and its so good! very strong and flavorful! I got just over three ounces off of four plants and I still have one more to harvest. She is now at day 62 of flower and I will harvest her this weekend. pic by then for sure


----------



## jordann9e (May 1, 2008)

Glad to hear mattso! nice yield for some great smoke!


----------



## mattso101 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah its very


----------



## mattso101 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah its very


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Yeah its very


Don't smoke all that shit before Saturday man,,,,,,,,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (May 2, 2008)

HoLE said:


> Don't smoke all that shit before Saturday man,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Dont worry man I will have a nice bong rip ready for ya~


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

sup matt 

damn bro shit looks bombay as hell very very nice good job matt............


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Hi Mattso. How are you doing? _
_Studying hard in school I hope. _
_I started flowering another batch yesterday and had my indoor journal reopened._
_I can't do an outdoor grow this year. _
_Later mattso._


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh shit!! the cindy 99 saga continues!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

Well how do they smoke? Did you harvest it yet? What's going on now? It's been awhile eh?


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 9, 2008)

These Cindy 99 clones were planted outside the second week of june. I have two plots, one right next to a swamp on a raised garden bed to keep the out of the swamp. The second plot is on a south facing hill in a forest clearing. Each plot have 5 Cindy 99 clones of various phenotypes.


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 9, 2008)

The smoke was great super tangy and strong!


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 9, 2008)

These pics were taken two weeks after being planted.I havet seen them in almost 3 weeks now. they will be great I am sure. I have been checking the weather for the area all the time it has been raining really hard about ouncs a week and sunny the rest of the time


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice Matt. I have a bunch out in the corn this year. They have already started searching the areas for them too. They did find some the other day but not mine (I hope), lol. I am also starting a White Widow indoor soil grow. I have just germed those seeds. I like the looks of your bushes outside, keep on growing.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2008)

sweet matt! love the outdo!!
hope they finish intime for ya up north too!
wish ya the best with the season!!

take care friend, stay safe


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 18, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> take care friend, stay safe


Talk about stay'n safe, on the drive up north to plant them we got pulled over by the OPP for speeding! it was about 2:30am, it was pretty tense for a bit especially when another cruiser pulled up there we five of us in the car with 10 2 foot plants in the trunk. all endend up fine, but my bro go a $280 speeding ticket, I hope te plants will pay for that


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice pictures


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 19, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Talk about stay'n safe, on the drive up north to plant them we got pulled over by the OPP for speeding! it was about 2:30am, it was pretty tense for a bit especially when another cruiser pulled up there we five of us in the car with 10 2 foot plants in the trunk. all endend up fine, but my bro go a $280 speeding ticket, I hope te plants will pay for that



jeeeeeeeez.... what a scare!

had a somewhat similar experience once before... no live plants just lots of weed and 4 really high growers driving to the airport after a little pot convention.... shit was a heart stopper for sure!

glad you made it through ok though... can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## trapper (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice you made me a believer in cindy 99,i was wanting them but now that high times put it in the mag they will sell fast and i might get the bottom of the barrel now,you know what i mean.but they are a keeper.


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be going up next weekend, pics to come in a week


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 23, 2008)

Why are they flowering already? It looked like a few of those outdoor plants are in bloom? Whats the deal?


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 24, 2008)

cindy 99 is a early bloomer. they will all be ready by mid september


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 25, 2008)

cindy 99 is a early bloomer. they will all be ready by mid september

Got to luv that! Looking good Matt....


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 26, 2008)

I got 5 cindy99 clones from my bro yesterday. I got them in my closet now. they need transplanting but they look pretty good. I am going up north today for the weekend to visit my 10 outdoor cindy 99's I will have pics up tuesday. I cant wait to see them the last pics were taken a month ago


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

I bet they are giant now, lol. Can't wait to see these.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 27, 2008)

Do share....I bet they are luvin life right now...


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 27, 2008)

This should be a fun one to follow


----------



## kingding2385 (Jul 28, 2008)

keep us posted matt!


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good news and bad news. I went and check on my plant all were looking good. untill the next day. A few plants got compleatly wrecked with in 24 hours. I went one morning to look at them and they were lookin kick ass, the next day I went to give some nutes and it was all fucked up, I am pretty sure they got rolled in by a large animal, since none were ripped out just bent and broken, there were also no foot prints. I also saw a moose in the area. 3 of 5 were snaped in one plot. It was so sad to see. but the other 5 are great in the others spot. so now only seven plants.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 30, 2008)

shitty buzz, but u still got 7


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry to hear this my homie!!!  

it'll be all good though!


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 31, 2008)

My 5 Cindy 99 clones, they really need transplanting and bending.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Iwill be going tommarow to check out my outdoor cindy99's pice up by tuesday


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweet i'm back! things are real nice. Some of the plants are over six feet tall now. The ones thangot fucked up look good too! 3out of fur bounced back but one is lost for good! I have 9 now


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 5, 2008)

NICE!!!!!.
+ rep


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh shit, I did some serious fishing as well! The largest is 4 pounds. we caught 5 the day before as well. 

I love Ontario!!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 5, 2008)

Its so beautiful, i want to move to Canada right now! Someday i will be a citizen, that is one of my goals in life! keep up the great work loving the outdoor grow guerilla style!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 6, 2008)

My 5 cindy 99 clones trans planted and all tied up. Flowering in a couple weeks


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 7, 2008)

fuckin nice bro....I love the guerrilla style you got goin on and the c99's look great...rep+ for the grow


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Honkeytown I cant wait to see how the produce!!

Here are my 5 C99 clones I transplanted them and have been feeding them lots of nitrogen. They are growing very nice. I will let them go one more week before flowering.


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Thanks Honkeytown I cant wait to see how the produce!!
> 
> Here are my 5 C99 clones I transplanted them and have been feeding them lots of nitrogen. They are growing very nice. I will let them go one more week before flowering.


thay just look great bro. I am keepin an eye on your thread for sure....btw...what are you using for the nitrogen boost?


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 9, 2008)

hey Honkey, I am using Pure blend Pro nutients.They are great! Botanicare has a full line of really good organic nutrients. THey are a little pricey but well worth it!


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> hey Honkey, I am using Pure blend Pro nutients.They are great! Botanicare has a full line of really good organic nutrients. THey are a little pricey but well worth it!


right on bro...I am gonna run to the hydro shop tomorrow and pick some up...I have been using FF grow big and big bloom and I am still unhappy with the smalll amount of nitro def it is leavin me with. I fed my girls in flower a full dose of both a few days ago and they seem fine with it but it still is leavin em a little yellow. I was about to resort to using ammonium sulfate but....i will give the pure blend pro nutes a whirl and see where it leaves me. thanks for the help bro


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice looking line up there. Can't wait to see these flower.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Chiceh, Your wish is my command. I just chancged them over to 12/12, flower day 0


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are my Cinderella 99's about to bud.


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 12, 2008)

Delicious!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 13, 2008)

Remember this day. Because things are going to change!! I am feeding them every time I water evry 4-5 days. I ounce per gallon Pure Blend pro and a tsp of kelp extract per gallon. I will feed them growth nutes for the first two week of flower then swsitch over to bloom nutes. I do this to prevent early yellowing durning flowering. I will somtimes even give them a little Nitrogen in the middle of flowering to keep them green. But the will yellow after flushing at them end.


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 14, 2008)

those babies look great bro.....I found some time to get to the shop today to pick up some new nutes...we shall see how my babies like it....I am sure it will work great...your plants just look happy and green....good job cant wait to see them shoot out a bunch of hairs over the next few weeks


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are my bros two cindy 99's under a 430 watt super red bulb
They are on day 43 of flower about two weeks left. The buds are fat and packing on the weight and resin!! These will nice. He did his first flush yesterday!! I say they will be ready to cut on day 60

These clone are from the same clone stock as my outdoor cindy's they are C1's. the ones in my closet are clones of the clons C2's.


----------



## Earl (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice job with the Cindy.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 16, 2008)

Its the 4th day of flower and they are exploding in growth. I am still feeding them veg nutes and will do for at least another week. 

I am also going to "the cottage" this weekend to check upon my outdoor cinderella's. I will be giving them some organic nutes. "The Shits" It is a great product for outdoor grows. I mixed the growth blend into the soil and will be watering them with a tea of the bloom blend aswell as a top dressing. and some Jamiacan Bat guano. I will have pics of the outdoor plants on tues they shouldbe 6-7 feet tall by now and begining to flower............

Time to BLAZE, and get ready to go up north I am leaving tonight after work. I plan on catching tons of Bass aswell. Comments welcome!!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 16, 2008)

looking wonderful, my plants are 6 days into flower!! thats funny that these are so close together in cycles! kicks ass imo! 

Keep at it man those things are beautiful!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

HEY JUST READ YOUR GROW JOURNAL WHAT A KILLER GROW MAN..THAT C99 IS NOT A HUGE YIELDER BUT WHAT THEY DO GIVE IS SOME ROCK HARD DANK NUG'S..WOW KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!!! da plantDOC


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking fabulous Mattso as always. Keep on growing.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

looks awesome, mattso!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

yup i love this guys plants... amazing...... 

damn. Like the way your bro kept the plants from falling  Style.. should of done that myself 

Peace


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

The good news. One of my outdoor plots look great! they are all over six feet tall and now flowering. They look about two weeks into flower. I gave them some guano to make big buds.


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 20, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> The good news. One of my outdoor plots look great! they are all over six feet tall and now flowering. They look about two weeks into flower. I gave them some guano to make big buds.


damn bro...those girls are huge! and mighty green. I gave my girls the nutes you suggested and my yellowing blues are gone. thx bro....hope you got in some great fishing this weekend...or should I say catching


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

The bad news.My second plot of plant has been having visitors. I am almost positive its a deer since I have seen lotof deer shit around them. They are not being eaten but it looks like they have been rolled in. Tons of broken plants and branches. out of five it looks like ther is only ope that will manke it. mabey two. I tied one up, but I am pretty sure the animalwill be backto fuck them up again.so if I get anything of of these I will be happy THis is my first outdoor grow and I know not that I will be needing som sort of fencing next year..... and a hunting licence... Venison is tastey!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

The indoor plants are doing great. one week into flower. Thereisa little heat stress I gotta raise my light.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW GRATE JOB MAN..HAVE YOU SMOKED OTHER C99 THAT YOU HAVE NOT GREW AND HOW WAS IT!!!da plantDOC


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Theonly cindy I smoked is the stuff I grew! Its great smoke. very very potent. It has a super sweet smell of pinapples and other tropical fruits. They hight is very sativa domentant. Soaring high almost like Haze I have seen people become very paranoid after a joint. Sheesh lightwights. all round great strain, great smell, taste and super high


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

SO IF IT'S A TIPE OF HAZE THEN IT MUST TAKE AT LEAST 9-10 WEEK'S..BUT I COULD BE WRONG NEVER KNOW WITH SOME OF THE F1 THEY MAKE...LOL.. so how long dose it take
da plantDOC


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 20, 2008)

beautiful grows indoor and outdoor........ 

+rep

maybe a little fence or wire around the outdoor plants would keep em safe


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> beautiful grows indoor and outdoor........
> 
> +rep
> 
> maybe a little fence or wire around the outdoor plants would keep em safe


Thanks man. I know for next year. A little late now the damage is unrepairible. I will be back there in two weeks, if there is anything left I might build a little fence. The reason why my other ones are untouched is because they are on a island


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 20, 2008)

thats fuckin cool man, a island 

sounds like a good place to test them buds...


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> SO IF IT'S A TIPE OF HAZE THEN IT MUST TAKE AT LEAST 9-10 WEEK'S..BUT I COULD BE WRONG NEVER KNOW WITH SOME OF THE F1 THEY MAKE...LOL.. so how long dose it take
> da plantDOC


 Cinderella 99 is a reworked jack herer phenoetype x a shiva skunk That finishes in about 50 days!! The Cindy 99 phenos I have will finish indoors in 50-60days. Jack Herer is a 50%Haze 37.5%NL#5 and 12.5%skunk


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 20, 2008)

c99 is quite delicious, and a pretty looking bud at that too!

good growing mattso! always nice things coming from your closet!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 22, 2008)

Plants growing nice. going through the streatch stage. I think I am going to need more wattage..........


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey there man 

Uw planten kijken groot Mooi haren, hoeveel watt zijn u met behulp van dit moment? 

vrede man

--- dude lol --


hey there man 

Your plants look great  Lovely hairs, how many watts are u using now ?

peace man


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 22, 2008)

I got 150 HPS and 234 watts of T5HO._ I can pull 4-5 0z out of my closet with that. but I want more !!_


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I got 150 HPS and 234 watts of T5HO._ I can pull 4-5 0z out of my closet with that. but I want more !!_



yeah those T5 rule ^^ is that Ho somin i dont know about dude ? because your plants were the bomb... i dream of them  realy... such a beautyfull bud man.. cindarella  lalaaa 

Yes, for sure i pulled 260 gramms of 4 plants - 400W Hps..... sure u could pull way more off 

Dunno what 5 Oz is ?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 22, 2008)

260 grams is over 9 ounces


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 23, 2008)

qp= 112
hp= 224
p= 448

some people around here consider an ounce 30g but thats usually gettin hooked up. those numbers are based off a 28g ounce


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey keep up the good work..they looking good.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I went away to Quebec city for 5 days. I came back to my plants looking great!! They are on day 17 of flower now and are beging to get some trich build up. sweet! I love these plants. 

All is not fine and danady though. It seem I have got Spider Mites ounce again. The fuckers. its pretty bad too. So I gave them a real good neeming tonight and tommarow I will clean the fuck out of my closet and do a light neem on them again. I have fait they will die and I will kill them


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 29, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I went away to Quebec city for 5 days. I came back to my plants looking great!! They are on day 17 of flower now and are beging to get some trich build up. sweet! I love these plants.
> 
> All is not fine and danady though. It seem I have got Spider Mites ounce again. The fuckers. its pretty bad too. So I gave them a real good neeming tonight and tommarow I will clean the fuck out of my closet and do a light neem on them again. I have fait they will die and I will kill them


Plants are lookin great bro...I am fighting the mites right now too....I am using tobacco tea...seems to be working okay so far...round two tomorrow...I cant wait to see those buds of yours fatten up here in a few weeks


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 30, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> Plants are lookin great bro...I am fighting the mites right now too....I am using tobacco tea...seems to be working okay so far...round two tomorrow...I cant wait to see those buds of yours fatten up here in a few weeks


Get off the tobbaco tea!! Think about the nasty stuff in the tobacco eww gross. I dont mix my weed with tobacco and I would never spray with it. Go to the hydro shop and get some Neem oil spicificly Einstien oil, it the best and will kill those mites dead I swear by it!!


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 30, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Get off the tobbaco tea!! Think about the nasty stuff in the tobacco eww gross. I dont mix my weed with tobacco and I would never spray with it. Go to the hydro shop and get some Neem oil spicificly Einstien oil, it the best and will kill those mites dead I swear by it!!


I have heard neem wont kill the eggs though....are you just killin their cycle before they can lay more...letting the current eggs hatch then killing those fuckers? that sounded confusing didnt it?


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 3, 2008)

As you can see resin production begins! My spider mites are under control. one more spray with the neem should do it. I hope to get a 400 watt HPS in there next week some time. I will keep all my T5s for side lighting.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 3, 2008)

hey mattso whare did you order you seed from?? they look very well keep up the good work!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2008)

My Cinderella #99 is outside and has mostly pink hairs and is only about 2 weeks into flower... they start off white for like one day then its a very lavender pink.... do yours turn pink?


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 3, 2008)

I buy all my seeds at Sacred Seeds in Toronto. He has great genetics from Amsterdam and Canada. All the big names and lots of smaller seed company's as well. No rip offs either! everything is 100% for real in origanal packaging. As far as I know DNA is not even breeding the Cindy'99 anymore. When I bought the seeds he said the were over a year old and will never get anymore, so I bought them up. I have a friend with clones of this so the strain still lives.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 3, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> My Cinderella #99 is outside and has mostly pink hairs and is only about 2 weeks into flower... they start off white for like one day then its a very lavender pink.... do yours turn pink?


Out of the pack of seeds I got there were 5 differnt phenotypes. And yes one of the phenos had pink hairs it was my fav. But all were great


----------



## edux10 (Sep 3, 2008)

REZ dawg is actually going to be releasing Cindy 99 seeds here pretty soon. Last I heard he actually lost the seed crop and had to start over. They should have dropped by now but because of that problem expect at least 3 more months. His stuff looks good. He is also releasing the Apollo 11 (Genius X cindy 99 or visa versa, i forgot) those should all be really good. The Apollo 11 is 'Original recipe' meaning the real parents were used. No inline or back crossing. Keep a lookout for it..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2008)

that makes me really happy to hear... thanks, you just made my day. I will have pics updated on my journal in the next couple of days.... you might want to check it out?


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 3, 2008)

dose that shop ship to the us?? and is thare a wed site or a number i can call??
i just sent out to hemp depot..so am not shore about the hemp depot...but i have i moore money order to send out so am trying to find 1 moore place to send it to..


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am reall not sure if they ship to th states. I have a feeling they do not


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 3, 2008)

oh shit that's what i figed..but thank's man...and keep up the good work..


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats right folks I got more watts 430 of them!! I have a 430 watt super red bulb in there and 236 watts of t5s as side lighting. It just got real in my closet. 

I am now going to celebrate my new light and get rip roaring high


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 5, 2008)

the sugar is building


----------



## UshUsh (Sep 5, 2008)

What else can be said other than what a fucking sick journal! So impressed by how quickly they came along, fattened up so fast I couldn't believe it! Viewed every entry and you never ceased to amaze! Keep growing those sick buds bro! ++Rep


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow die T5's heeft de baan, 400W is gooing op te blazen onze gedachten .... 

Wow those t5's did the job, this 400w is gooing to blow our minds....


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 6, 2008)

nice addition mattso!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Sep 6, 2008)

Will you even need to still have the T5's running now? I mean you got panda film right? They seem like it would cost more money to run them then it would really make a difference.


----------



## edux10 (Sep 6, 2008)

those red t5s see job. m to be doing a great I want to get some banks of the 4 ft ones and put them on the walls of my hut. That would be so many lumens available to the plants they will go outta controll.

Keep up the good work mattso. I bet you are loving your C99!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> the sugar is building



Looking wonderful Mattso.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice one matso!


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a little prematre yellowing. but I will just up the nutes. Everything is going smashing. Lots of bud growth and sugar formation. they are getting stinky! I love the cindy. I will let them go another 30 days at least.

My brother just harvested his 2 cinderella 99's he grew with a 430 watt hps. He pulled 8oz of them!!


Nutrient rundown:
Medium: promix
Water every 4-5days
Every water 1oz of purblend pro bloom per gallon
every water 1tsp-2tsp of b'cuzz bloom stimulat per gallon
every other water 2 tbls of Sucanat ( organic raw sugar)
every other water 1tbs od kelp extract per gallon.

I am trying to stay organic


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 10, 2008)

*nice looking stuff matt...you will be smoking that pretty soon...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2008)

mmm looks tasty...


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 10, 2008)

hey matt looking very well... How long did you vegg for???


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 10, 2008)

this plant i vegged for 4 week's..and now it's 4 weet tall...


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2008)

I vegged my clones for two weeks and they are about two feet tall now.I am keeping them short to even out the light over the plant. When they are donw they will be pure bud. I am expecting 6-8 oz of them


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 11, 2008)

OH WOW THAT WILL BE A GOOD PRODUCTIVE PLANT THEN..COOL GOOD LUCK MATT!!
da plantDOC


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just fed them today
1 ounce per gallon of pureblend pro
2tbls of sucanat per gallon
2 tsp of bcuzz bloom stimulat per gallon
water each plant with 2.5 liters of nutrient solution


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 11, 2008)

cool do you P.H ajust your water first?? i use all advanced nute's my self!!


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont ph ever! well I tested my tap water twice with my fish tank PH kit and it was 6.8...... so All I do is water with tap wat and nutes. I follow the instructions on the bottle. If my plants tell me they have too much nutes I will back off. I they tell me more I will boost it up a bit. ( which I have been doing)


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mattso, how do you like the Pure Blend? Have you been using it long? I also noticed your using sucant. Ill be using that too. DO you like it?


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 13, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I dont ph ever! well I tested my tap water twice with my fish tank PH kit and it was 6.8...... so All I do is water with tap wat and nutes. I follow the instructions on the bottle. If my plants tell me they have too much nutes I will back off. I they tell me more I will boost it up a bit. ( which I have been doing)


*I hear ya, i am lucky enough to have perfect ph'ed well water.Don't have to do jack shit with it ever, very nice isnt it. I also would soo rather under fert than over fert. I feel so many people are most concerned with pushing there plant as far as they can with nutes thinking it's going to getem more yield. hen if they didn't burn the plants in the 1st place, they would have goten better and more product. *


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Day 31 of flower 4 weeks!
Buds are building faster everyday!! I have high expectations with his crop. It seem I have two different pheno types a sativa leaning one and a Indica one. Both have tons of resin but the bud grow is a little different


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2008)

thats interesting... the pheno's that my Cinderella's are putting out are like this... during veg is heavy indica dominant, and then as flowering has gone on, it has been looking more and more sativa ish... I feel that the Cinderella 99 batch of seeds that I got were perfect! I am more than satisfied, and am sure you will be too!


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 13, 2008)

These are clones of clones. I bought my c99 seed about a year ago this is the 3rd grow I have done with them. I got 5 differnt Phenos from the pack origanaly. all just as nice as the next. I love this stain and all the phenotypes I got


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## mattso101 (Sep 13, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Mattso, how do you like the Pure Blend? Have you been using it long? I also noticed your using sucant. Ill be using that too. DO you like it?


I have always used pureblend and it works great!! You can never go wrong with sucanat either. I used it in all my grows aswell


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

ChaoticMetal said:


> *I hear ya, i am lucky enough to have perfect ph'ed well water.Don't have to do jack shit with it ever, very nice isnt it. I also would soo rather under fert than over fert. I feel so many people are most concerned with pushing there plant as far as they can with nutes thinking it's going to getem more yield. hen if they didn't burn the plants in the 1st place, they would have goten better and more product. *


 ya you people just dont realize that one's you add your nute's like a micro that's what bring down your p.h... see if your P.H is 6.5 then your add your nute it will be like 5.0..so just cuz your gye's have good well water dont meen that the p.h IS GOING TO REMAIN PERFECT after you mix your nute's...and with my case i ad the hole line of advanced nute's and they will bring your P.H. donw quit fast so cool that;s just my inpoot about not ajusteding your water ..and ya if your not adding nute's then it will be fine!!!


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 14, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya you people just dont realize that one's you add your nute's like a micro that's what bring down your p.h... see if your P.H is 6.5 then your add your nute it will be like 5.0..so just cuz your gye's have good well water dont meen that the p.h IS GOING TO REMAIN PERFECT after you mix your nute's...and with my case i ad the hole line of advanced nute's and they will bring your P.H. donw quit fast so cool that;s just my inpoot about not ajusteding your water ..and ya if your not adding nute's then it will be fine!!!


*I appreciate the input and all, but if ya check any my threads I do more than ass kicking with my grows. I am well aware of having to ph the water at least once, before and after nutes, but since I have an unlimited supply of consistent PH water, I am (as I said) lucky enough to not have to adjust my ph. Since my plants aren't dead or dying, or sick, it obviosly means the ph'ed nute solution and runoff was tested. The nutes itself adjusts the ph correctly-hence the luckiness. "You people" have to realize that assumptions are ignorant as well as that phrase.*


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

chaoticmetal said:


> *i appreciate the input and all, but if ya check any my threads i do more than ass kicking with my grows. I am well aware of having to ph the water at least once, before and after nutes, but since i have an unlimited supply of consistent ph water, i am (as i said) lucky enough to not have to adjust my ph. Since my plants aren't dead or dying, or sick, it obviosly means the ph'ed nute solution and runoff was tested. The nutes itself adjusts the ph correctly-hence the luckiness. "you people" have to realize that assumptions are ignorant as well as that phrase.*


 bro just tryed to help...but loook's like you need help in your ignorant...


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 14, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> bro just tryed to help...but loook's like you need help in your ignorant...


*Is this a sentence? Whats does "looks like you need help in your ignorant" even supposed to mean. If you want to try and help people, try getting your facts straight first, then get and English book so you can explain yourself in a educated manner.*


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

Bro what the fuck you being a fuckhead to me for what the fuck did i do to you..beside have some respect this is matty journal come on now bro..i dont want shit grow up...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 15, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Bro what the fuck you being a fuckhead to me for what the fuck did i do to you..beside have some respect this is matty journal come on now bro..i dont want shit grow up...


eh...can u say fuck ??? Lmao!


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Sep 15, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Bro what the fuck you being a fuckhead to me for what the fuck did i do to you..beside have some respect this is matty journal come on now bro..i dont want shit grow up...


* Well the only thing you managed to spew out correctly is it isn't very nice to pollute others journals, which is why this started. You were slandering the way Matt and I do not have to ph our water all the time cause it stays so consistent. Very sorry for this debate in your journal Matt, it is obviosly pointless.*

*Aside from that though, whats giong down cheetah!*
*Matt, do the diff C99 pheno's have really varying tastes, or do they all have similar taste but diff highs. I am really interested in making a cross with c99 and am in search of a description of the best pheno's flavor.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

its all cool! im inspired from matso's grows lol kiss-ass


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 16, 2008)

Same here Chaotic. Looking for the different phenos to choose from to do some breeding.


----------



## shhhhdonttell (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn bro i just went threw the whole c99 grow and DAMN is all i kept saying to myself. You get mad props and +rep!! I still can't believe how amazing those turned out!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2008)

i forgot about this, lookin good so far


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

I appriciate a all opinions and comments, even if it causes a little dispute, We are all learning here ( wel at least I am).

THe two phenos I have do have a small diffence in flavor and potencey/high. The Indica buds get fater and smells more pineappley, were the sativa are sweeter and more like lemon pledge. 

When dried and smoked smells and tastes change. Both tasres ver simlar and its ared to tell the diffence in tastes alone but the highs are differnt. the sativa is more speedy and the indica has more of body stone. I would smoke both anytime the flavor and highs are great


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the crystals on these. and to think still 25 days to go!!


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

more pics back one page


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

looking fresh man, very nice !!!!

they look beautyfull and very bushy


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

damn son, that is real crazy bud ...... is that the lemon smelly type of weed there ??? 


excellent work mattso


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> looking fresh man, very nice !!!!
> 
> they look beautyfull and very bushy


I bent them compleatly sideway and tied them down from the top when they were 6 inches tall then vegged for 2 weeks


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> damn son, that is real crazy bud ...... is that the lemon smelly type of weed there ???
> 
> 
> excellent work mattso


 Yeah dude the one with the pink pistals


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I bent them compleatly sideway and tied them down from the top when they were 6 inches tall then vegged for 2 weeks



good thinking batman 

prob gona get some real nice phat nuggets


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I love these buds


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mattso those look like you will get some fat nugs off those girls with 20+ days left. Damn! I like the way C-99 has those pink pistils. Thanks for the Pheno info too. Very nice


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 18, 2008)

You do know I live real close to Canada, right? Just in case you decide you need a second opinion.lol VV


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't live that close.. but I can get there soon enough


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 18, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> You do know I live real close to Canada, right? Just in case you decide you need a second opinion.lol VV


Any time Victor I'll show you around Toronto. You could go seed shopping!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 19, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Any time Victor I'll show you around Toronto. You could go seed shopping!


My family visited Toronto a few years back, we had agreat time there, China town for kids from 8 to 14 is really interesting, the sceince museum was more fun then they ever thought it would be and the Shania concert was super. We took the train from Sarnia and stayed at that hotel downtown (the one with the $28.00 breakfast buffet) across the street from a couple of youth centers. This was the first time they had been to any 'big city', I think there necks got a lot of excersize. I amost came up there for the Marijuana March, couldn't quite make that one. One day.....VV


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am backing off a little on the nutes, they have all they need for now. I will still be feeding with Sucanat and B'cuzz bloom stimulant.

There is about 15 days to go now so I will flush at my next watering tommarow. Buds are really getting fat now! and they smell is getting very sweet pinapple/tropical fruitss I am not really sure how much I
will yeild though. A wild guess is 6 ounces or so. I'm stoned


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

the phenotype for your flowering C-99 is quite a bit more indica dom than mine, mine started out indica dom, but then during flowering it has shown more and more Sativa traits..... pink hairs, long skinny leaves, leggy stretching, pungent skunky smell, it very interesting to see the indica dom in your flowering C-99... your doing a great job, do you think its epigenetics coming into play? Either way, Great Job!


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

goedenavond 

Zoals u go Uw planten zijn gewoon geweldig! 

Mijn watertand al


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 24, 2008)

Mattso those girls are looking sweet. I wouldnt of believed that C-99 had an indy pheno but now I do. THose are small but fat C-99s. I think you are pretty close on the yield too. Nice grow!!


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got home from work.... late nights. Im pretty Blazed bout to got to sleep.. Peace

Night shots


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> goedenavond
> 
> Zoals u go Uw planten zijn gewoon geweldig!
> 
> Mijn watertand al


wooooot????


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 24, 2008)

I have not checked in for awhile, but I love to see the fast forward style of catching up with a thread...Looking sticky Mattso! Seems to be your best so far, at least what I have seen you grow...What do you think? Anyhow, looks like you are going to have some excellent smoke in a few weeks....Nice work..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Just got home from work.... late nights. Im pretty Blazed bout to got to sleep.. Peace
> 
> Night shots


my Cindy had Indica pheno's showing during veg... then kind of switched slowly over to Sativa during flower....


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 24, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> my Cindy had Indica pheno's showing during veg... then kind of switched slowly over to Sativa during flower....


All my outdoor C99 plants look like yours. They were taken from the same clone stock as my indoors. I did train these indoor ones to keep the hight down. But I did notice a large differnce in plant growth from outdoors to indoors. 

I am going to Harvest my outdoor plants this weekend. I will have pics up next week of the harvest. The last time I saw them they were doing great and about two weeks in flower. so they should be flowering about 60 days now more than enough time.

Now here are some pics of mu indoor C99 with about 10-15 days to go. I watered today with half streangth nutes and 3 tbls of sucanat sugar


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 25, 2008)

I lowerd my lights


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 25, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I lowerd my lights


and the award goes to mattso with the most monumental post of the yaer...


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah baby 10 days left to go! I just did my first flush. I will flush pretty much every time I water now just to make sure all the nutes are out of the pro mix. Buds are getting heave and resin is packing on more and more every day! Enjoy the pics


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow very good matto..Are you happy with the strain??? They look very frosty nice job!!! Bet ya cant wait to start the dry/cureing.. Well keep up the good work!! lol
da plantDOC


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 27, 2008)

I ment to add pics.

Remember my outdoor plants? I just talked to my bro and he's harvesting right now!! He says the are all really purple and turned out great!! get ready for pics of the harvest on tues


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant wait Mattso. Yours are looking dank my friend.


----------



## DWR (Sep 28, 2008)

I realy want to grow cinderella 

Good looking plants dude...... congrats to ya bro man !


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 28, 2008)

yum... that's a 400, right?


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> yum... that's a 400, right?


 
yep 430 hps with a 430 watt hortilux super red buld


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is my Cinderella99 out door Harvest off 5 plants. Its about a pound I say.

I only watered thme ounce when I traansplanted and I fertilized ound with bat guano, I let nature take its course. I learned alot since this is my first outdoor grow


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

that outdo cindy looks magnificent!

lovely harvest friend...


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 30, 2008)

wow very matty congrad's man.. that look's like some purple sativa or something..
it loo's nothon like the c99!! it must of took it father's trate's..but very good look yummy man...da plantDOC


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

THe clone for the outdoor are from the same clones stock as the indoor plant I have right now. I took the clones . Plants are ment to grow outside and the take on more of thier true genetic make up.


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

that is some very nice looking bud man ! very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Respect man ! Respect man  I am sure thats over 250 gramms .... dry..... maybe dunno

but hey man, thats killah looking ! nice !


----------



## beta0701 (Sep 30, 2008)

Shit looks dank man

Crazy how the outdoors turned purp, but the indoors show no purp at all.

I would assume thats due to the colder temps outside, your in New England area right?? Its got to be getting chilly outside


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ontario Canada


----------



## beta0701 (Sep 30, 2008)

o, even colder, def why it turned purp


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

beta0701 said:


> o, even colder, def why it turned purp


I had two cindy phenos and indica and sativa. All the indicas stay totally green. were the sativa pheotypes had bright pink pistels and buds turned deep purple


----------



## beta0701 (Sep 30, 2008)

interesting? 

But it makes sense that the phenotype carries characteristic properties with it


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are very nice outdoor Cindys. I knew they went pink but those are very purple. I'm sure its colder outside where you are, eh . I know by how you grew inside with some attention your outdoor Cindys could be hugh.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 2, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Here is my Cinderella99 out door Harvest off 5 plants. Its about a pound I say.
> 
> I only watered thme ounce when I traansplanted and I fertilized ound with bat guano, I let nature take its course. I learned alot since this is my first outdoor grow



Looks great Mattso, good job.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Here is my Cinderella99 out door Harvest off 5 plants. Its about a pound I say.
> 
> I only watered thme ounce when I traansplanted and I fertilized ound with bat guano, I let nature take its course. I learned alot since this is my first outdoor grow


very niiice man!!! hope that next year my outdoor shit will look that way  shame i puted only one clone and her mother on me roof


----------



## da plantDOC (Oct 3, 2008)

i am in BOSTON and a few friend's still have thare crop outside and thare just getting purple!! it funny now an outdoor crop of the same clone's and look so mutch differnt!!
but ya i agree that's at least 6 oz fully dryed/cured.. it's going to make some dank med's man keep up the good work!!!! do you have your next strain picked out yet matty?? da plantDOC


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 3, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mattso101 said:


> Here is my Cinderella99 out door Harvest off 5 plants. Its about a pound I say. I only watered thme ounce when I traansplanted and I fertilized ound with bat guano, I let nature take its course. I learned alot since this is my first outdoor grow


 Nice Journal Matt, just read throught the 71 pages 

I would like to grow something outside but I think it's too cold here. Any Calgary outdoor growers around? That yield was awesome for your outdoor plants C99. Nice pictures all the way through with your camera, a 4 mega pixal cannon powershot.

Too bad about the mites but you definetly resolved that issue in proper time.

It all looks good on ya Matt. 

... hehehe My son in law name is Matt and he's from Windsor. Came to Calgary for work.


Hi from Calgary, Canada 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 11, 2008)

I havested last weekend. at day 56. They were all ready to be chopped. My total yeild is 5.7 oz. Pretty good off 4 plants id say. I have smoked some it great very trippy weed. it cuases a fast heart beat and laughing fits. The taste is very sweet topical flavors with a gra "tang" to it


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Some tasty looking green there Mattso. Nice1. Big old plus rep from the UK!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Arrrggghhh iv already repped ya lol il come back n zing ya another time.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 11, 2008)

yumm...

good job buddy!
great lookin smoke


----------



## kingding2385 (Oct 11, 2008)

those look great!! i would love to sample that shit. especially when you said a real trippy high...fits of laugh, i haven't had the "laughs" in years.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great grow Mattso. Was thinking 4-6 ozs when I saw them. Nice looking buds and I cant wait to grow it outdoor. Are you doing an outdoor grow next year?


----------



## homerdog (Nov 4, 2008)

Beans are in at HD. JW c99 $50. Bros Grimm stock. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Matso, this thread is why one of the reasons why I already have a letter in the mail


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Homer Been waitin for those


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

Good job..amazing growth . I have people that hate on starting from seeds...the way I see it is as long as you dont start from unknown genetics or bagseed from mids then its a great experience in itself. Theres people that grew a hundred bag seeds and got all males and hermies. I grew two seeds from my breeder dude and got two females and they werent feminised either.. I grew the stronger one for a mother plant and bloomed the other.. That blueberry diesel was the best strain I ever had grow.. Looks nicer than my la confidential did. Better flavor,nugz,yield,growth speed and pattern I love it. We named our hybrid phenotype warren city hope'z I have someone who asked me for sum beans and ever since I said no he has been trolling me online everywhere.. Saying shit about naming bagseeds all over jealousy really.. All I know is la con is amazing. BbD ks.too. It just fits me better. Good luck homie.


----------

